# DE Gentoo Gemeinde schrumpft??

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe irgendwie so das gefuell, dass hier immer weniger los ist.

Entweder tretten weniger Probleme mit Gentoo auf, was natuerlich positiv ist.

Oder Gentoo ist ausentwickelt, was ich nicht ganz glauben kann.

Aber mal ernsthaft, hier ist immer weniger los.

Oder taeusche ich mich?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## avx

Woran machst du das "immer weniger los" fest? An der Anzahl neuer Postings/Threads hier im DE-Sub? Wenn ja, ich kann da nur für mich sprechen, aber zumindest erstellen tue ich Threads nur auf englisch, da ist die Audience nunmal wesentlich größer.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ja ich mache das an der Anzahl der Postings fest.

Ich schreibe hier nur ueber das deutsche Forum.

Auch das es immer weniger Gentoo Treffen gibt.

Es gab mal viel mehr von diesen dingen.

Das scheint alles nicht mehr wirklich gegenwertig zu sein.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## avx

Nunja, bezgl. Treffen, die Leute werden ja auch nicht jünger, haben entsprechend auch mal anderes zu tun, RL-Freunde/Familie oder Job.

Gentoo läuft für mich seit ~2 Jahren richtig rund, ohne größere Probleme - vorbei die Zeiten, in denen ich mehr Zeit für Bugreports als für die eigentliche Nutzung des Systems aufwenden mußte, man könnte fast sagen, es ist langweilig geworden. Gentoo läuft einfach nur noch, alles was geht ist automatisiert, dank KMS läuft jetzt sogar die Konsole meines Läppis in nativer Auflösung und was ich will/kann/muss, habe ich soweit technisch möglich bereits umgesetzt, ergo läuft bei mir Gentoo nur noch zum Arbeiten, für den Kick zwischendurch beschäftige ich mich derzeit lieber mit Solaris und BSD, denn irgendwie sind die Ziele abhanden gekommen, auf die man sich freuen könnte und auch beim Kernel herscht mehr Evolution als Revolution.

IMHO schläft über kurz oder lang jede Community mal ein, sie wieder wachzurütteln braucht schon was besonderes.

----------

## tazinblack

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ja ich mache das an der Anzahl der Postings fest.
> 
> Ich schreibe hier nur ueber das deutsche Forum.
> ...

 

Das hab ich die Tage auch schon mal gedacht. Vielleicht liegts einfach daran, dass sich die Leute z.Zt. lieber mit was anderem beschäftigen.

Das gentoo besser geworden ist stimmt wohl auch. Ich hatte schon lang kein Problem mehr. Allerdings bastel ich z.Zt auch wenig dran, da ich keine Zeit hab.

Auf meinem Lappi läuft inzwischen ein Ubuntu. Ich hatte einfach keine Lust und Energie das Ding von Grund auf neu mit gentoo aufzusetzen.

Und da war ich erstaunt, wie einfach und klickibunti Linux inzwischen sein kann (leider geht dabei auch das Linuxwissen verloren).

Vor ein paar Monaten hab ich mich mal mit Embedded-Zeugs versucht und zwar mit nem gentoo auf ner NSLU2. Leider kam hier auch wenig Unterstützung.

Hatte damals auf ein paar ältere Threads geantwortet und hätte noch ein paar Infos gebraucht. Kam aber auch nie was zurück.

Die Sache dann mit dem crosscompilieren ging auch in die Hose und mein Bug zu crossdev lief auch ewig. Inzwischen hab ich halt ein slugos drauf aber auch keine Zeit um mal richtig weiter zu machen.

Ich bastel grad lieber am VDR oder fahr ne Runde Motorrad. 

Was ich bei gentoo leider auch noch immer vermisse, ist dass man für langsame/alte Systeme auch Binärpakete downloaden kann.

Aber klar, wer solls auch maintainen.

Wenn Du Lust auf ein Gentoousertreffen hast, kannst gerne was sagen wenn Du mal im Raum OG bist.

Ich würde auch kommen. Leider ist hier in der Gegend wenig los mit gentoo.

----------

## EOF

Schau dir mal http://distrowatch.com/ an. Da siehst du rechts unten auf der Seite eine Statistik.

Man sieht dort leicht, dass die Popularität von Gentoo in letzter Zeit und über die Jahre gefallen 

ist.

Für mich aber gibt es keine Alternative zu Gentoo.   :Razz: 

----------

## manuels

Da ist man einmal eine Woche nicht am Rechner und prompt kommen wieder die Untergangsszenarien...

----------

## Evildad

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Da ist man einmal eine Woche nicht am Rechner und prompt kommen wieder die Untergangsszenarien...

 

Tja als nächstes kommt mal wieder Gentoo stirbt.

Alle Jahre wieder und bei mir werden es in diesem Forum demnächst 5...

----------

## misterjack

also ich bin noch da  :Smile:  bei mir ist es dasselbe wie bei ph030, die kiste läuft und läuft und läuft  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich muß auch sagen, dass ich in letzter Zeit wenig Probleme gehabt habe. Angefangen haben ich vor knapp 5 Jahren mit Gentoo auf x86_64. Zu Beginn sah es noch echt abenteuerlich aus, insbesondere bei 64bit. Das hat sich zum Glück geändert.

----------

## mrsteven

Na ja, ein gewisser Lerneffekt stellt sich halt auch ein - ich mein nach 5 Jahren oder so weiß ich mir meistens selbst zu helfen. Abgesehen davon habe ich aber auch wenig Probleme mit meiner Kiste und wenn habe ich es meistens selbst verbockt oder es handelte sich um ~x86-Pakete.

Ich bin jedenfalls immer noch dabei und in absehbarer Zeit wird sich auch nichts daran ändern.  :Wink: 

----------

## EOF

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich muß auch sagen, dass ich in letzter Zeit wenig Probleme gehabt habe. Angefangen haben ich vor knapp 5 Jahren mit Gentoo auf x86_64. Zu Beginn sah es noch echt abenteuerlich aus, insbesondere bei 64bit. Das hat sich zum Glück geändert.

 

Dann kauf dir mal einen neuen Rechner oder ein neues Notebook mit aktueller Hardware und das Abenteuer beginnt erneut. 

Ich denke schon, dass die Gentoo-Gemeinde geschrumpft ist, aber auf den harten Kern. Es gibt andere Linuxdistributionen, da läuft

sofort deutlich mehr Hardware nach der Installation. Läuft aber mal etwas nicht, dann hat man den Salat ...

Daher bleibe ich bei Gentoo. Leider kostet mich Gentoo ab und zu sehr viel Zeit.

Hehe. Bzgl. meines Foreneintrittsdatums bin ich hier der älteste Gentoo.Nutzer  :Smile: .

----------

## Erdie

 *EOF wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Ich muß auch sagen, dass ich in letzter Zeit wenig Probleme gehabt habe. Angefangen haben ich vor knapp 5 Jahren mit Gentoo auf x86_64. Zu Beginn sah es noch echt abenteuerlich aus, insbesondere bei 64bit. Das hat sich zum Glück geändert. 
> 
> Dann kauf dir mal einen neuen Rechner oder ein neues Notebook mit aktueller Hardware und das Abenteuer beginnt erneut. 
> 
> 

 

Genau das habe ich vor ca. 6 Monaten gemacht und ein Topaktuelles Notebook gekauft. Ja, es gab Probleme mit der Stabilität, die sich mit bestimmten Kernelversionen lösen ließen. Diese Probleme war jedoch nicht auf Gentoo selbst zurückzuführen. 

Ganz im Gegensatz dazu hatte cih damals auf meinem AMD64 dauernt Probleme mit Paketen, die sich nicht kompilieren ließen (-fPIC etc.)

Grüße

Martin

----------

## musv

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Hehe. Bzgl. meines Foreneintrittsdatums bin ich hier der älteste Gentoo.Nutzer .

 

Halt ich für'n Gerücht.

----------

## b3cks

Bei mir läuft auch schon recht lange alles sehr gut, egal ob auf dem Desktop oder Server. Und Diskussionen darüber zu führen, warum diverse Software - trotz vorhandener und funktionierender eBuilds - nicht im offiziellen Tree oder immer noch als unstable markiert ist, macht auch keinen richtigen Spaß. Zumal die Gründe ja meist bekannt sind.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Bei mir ist es auch so, dass sich die Prioritäten ein wenig verlagert haben. Seit ich Papa geworden bin, geht doch einiges mehr Zeit für meinen kleinen Sonnenschein drauf als Ursprünglich geplant  :Smile: 

Auch bin ich wohl relativ bescheiden mit meinen Ansprüchen. Ich brauche kein Bleeding-Edge Gentoo mit KDE 4.x und so ein Zeugs. Von daher gibt es auch nicht soooo viel zum basteln. Meine Server haben alle Gentoo drauf und laufen, laufen, laufen. Ich müsste schon absichtlich was zerstören um wieder mal was zu tun. Aber auch dann; man macht ja Backups...

Lesen tue ich aber trotzdem beinahe täglich hier im Forum. Und wenn es die Zeit erlaubt, poste ich - wie jetzt gerade - auch mal was.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## EOF

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Bei mir ist es auch so, dass sich die Prioritäten ein wenig verlagert haben. Seit ich Papa geworden bin, geht doch einiges mehr Zeit für meinen kleinen Sonnenschein drauf als Ursprünglich geplant  [...]
> 
> 

 

Geteiltes Leid ist halbes leid möchte ich nicht schreiben. Besser geteilte Freud' ist doppelte Freud'. Mein Sohneman ist jetzt 14 Monate  :Smile: . Dann mal gute Nacht.

----------

## think4urs11

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Hehe. Bzgl. meines Foreneintrittsdatums bin ich hier der älteste Gentoo.Nutzer .

 

Nö, nur fast ... *edit* und musv gehört quasi zum Inventar  :Wink: 

'gefühlt' ist es etwas ruhiger geworden, mehr oder weniger gleichmäßig seit gut einem Jahr.

Ein paar der alten Hasen sind kaum noch online, die Trolle haben wir zu Ubuntu geschickt. Teils etwas schade, 'damals in der guten alten Zeit' gab es öfter als heute interessante Diskussionen.

----------

## misterjack

<ironie>Im Endeffekt gings mit der Sperrung von Deever bergab</ironie>

----------

## musv

Lebt der eigentlich noch? Immerhin war er bisher der mir einzig bekannte Nutzer mit einem eigenen Fanthread. 

Btw. Fragen poste ich auch vermehrt im englischen Teil.

----------

## firefly

*räusper* hmm ich bin etwas länger hier als musv  :Wink:  wenn auch nur knapp 2 monate

----------

## schachti

Weniger Threads halte ich nicht unbedingt für ein Untergangs-Signal, sondern viel mehr für ein Zeichen, dass gentoo "erwachsen" geworden ist und einige Kinderkrankheiten abgelegt hat.

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ... 'damals in der guten alten Zeit' ...

 

Ja, damals. Schön wars. 

Bei mir isses so ... ich war lange in SecondLife untergegangen und bin immernoch versumpft dort. So ganz langsam bin ich allerdings wieder öfter hier, zumindest lesend. Mir fehlt manchmal die ganze Bastelei am Gentoo. (Und ihr Chaoten natürlich auch) Andererseits muß es einfach funktionieren, weil ich nicht mehr die Zeit habe mich intensiv mit Problemen zu befassen. Insgesamt sind Probleme definitiv weniger geworden, vielleicht weil ich es einfach nur benutze und weniger daran rumspiele.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Seit ich Papa geworden bin

 

Na, zumindest für Gentoo Nachwuchs ist gesorgt. Jetzt weißt auch was es bedeutet hier Mod zu sein, das ist vergleichbar ... du kannst machen was du willst, der User schreit trotzdem so laut er kann und kaum drehst du dich rum, hat er wieder ein Häufchen Offtopic produziert und du darfst den Mist wegräumen.

----------

## schachti

rotfl   :Very Happy: 

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass "Papi Think4UrS11" noch ein wenig Geduld mit uns hat.   :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

Ihr seht das falsch. Natürlich geht es mit Gentoo bergab. Muß ungefähr 2005 angefangen haben oder seht ihr hier in diesem Thema "jüngere" Mitglieder?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ihr seht das falsch. Natürlich geht es mit Gentoo bergab. Muß ungefähr 2005 angefangen haben oder seht ihr hier in diesem Thema "jüngere" Mitglieder?  

 

Jüngere können halt keinen Vergleich zur guten alten Zeit ziehen  :Wink: . Siehst ja auch keine 30-jährigen darüber philosophieren, dass die Zustände damals ("als wir noch nen Kaiser hatten") besser waren. Und wenn doch --- nun ja - sollte man sich Sorgen machen, ob des Zustandes dieser Person  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich lese hier und da die Aussage, dass einige Mitglieder "ruhiger geworden sind". Das gilt auch für mich, der ich inzwischen 2 Kinder habe. Meine Tochter ist jetzt 1 Jahr alt. Nichtsdestotrotz kann man ja nicht von einer statischen Community ausgehen, d. h. wenn die einen älter und ruhiger werden, sollten am unterem Ende ein paar verrückte Chaoten nachwachsen, die den ganzen Laden in Schwung halten. Passiert dieses nicht, ist es ein Zeichen, dass sich die Communitiy als ganzes verändert.

Anhand der Infos, die ich aus Schülerkreisen so hören, kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass es so eine Art Mentalitätsverschiebung gibt. Weg von dem detailverliebten Nerd, der in der Problemlösung eine Bestätigung seiner Fähigkeiten sieht - hin zu mehr oberflächlichem, konsumorientierten Denken nach dem Motte "was kümmert mich wie es funktioniert, hauptsache es tut und sonst kauft mir Papa was neues".

Sollte dieser Eindruck etwas Wahrheit enthalten, wäre es auch logisch, das die Gentoo Community etwas zusammenschrumft.

Erdie

----------

## think4urs11

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass "Papi Think4UrS11" noch ein wenig Geduld mit uns hat.  

 

Irgendwer muß auch 'euch Bande' ja aufpassen. Und da das dt. Adminteam überwiegend im 'i hän bragdisch koi Zeid mehr fia Schendoo'-Mode verweilt bleiben ja nur Finswimmer und ich  :Smile: 

@Erdie: Irgendwie hast du schon recht, anscheinend ist bei der Jugend wieder verstärkt jagen+sammeln angesagt. Neugier die geistige Eigenleistung erfordert gilt als uncool (oder wie ist heutzutage das Wording dafür? non-leet, 90ies-style, ..)

----------

## disi

Ich denke auch vielleicht, dass die Konkurrenz groesser geworden ist. Fast jede andere Distribution hat heute eine ordentliche Paketverwaltung, was ich damals bei Gentoo sehr innovativ benutzerfreundlich fand   :Very Happy:  (naja, abgesehen von rpm oder deb, doch auch die musste man sich noch "irgendwo" "besorgen" oder selbst bauen)

Dann kommen WoW und andere Dinge, da bleibt kaum Zeit fuer Troubleshooting...

Der Standard ist auch sehr hoch gesetzt im Forum, ich habe auch oft eine grosse Hemmschwelle auf Beitraege zu antworten, wenn ich nicht 97,3% sicher bin die richtige Antwort zu geben. Vielleicht sollte ich noch weiter oben ansetzen, wenn ich diesen Beitrag durchlese   :Shocked: 

----------

## musv

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ihr seht das falsch. Natürlich geht es mit Gentoo bergab. Muß ungefähr 2005 angefangen haben oder seht ihr hier in diesem Thema "jüngere" Mitglieder?  

 

Ich treibe mich zur Zeit öfters mal in einem anderen Forum rum, wo es nicht primär um Linux geht, es aber ein Linux-Unterforum gibt. Zwischen dem Gentoo-Forum hier und dem andere Forum liegen Welten im Niveau. Auch dort gibt es kompetente Leute, aber die übliche Kommunikation geht dort so:

Newbie kommt ins Forum

Frage: Ich hab mir Linux gezogen und installiert. Wo muss ich jetzt draufklicken, um Photoshop und meine Spiele starten zu können?

Darauf kommen dann diverse Antworten in Form von Pöbeleien.

Der Newbie stellt fest, dass Linux Scheiße ist, schreibt das in seinen Blog rein und geht wieder zurück zu Windows.

Mittlerweile pöbel ich da aus zeitweiliger Lust auch gerne mal mit. Ich glaub, ich hab schon viele Ubuntu-Newbies wieder zu Windows bekehrt. Ab und zu ist dort aber auch mal ein Beitrag dabei, der es wert ist, eine ordentliche Antwort zu schreiben. Im Grunde genommen ist das dortige Forum aber ungeeignet für die Lösung tatsächlicher Probleme. Und auf solche Newbies können wir hier verzichten. Lieber eine kleine Linuxgemeinde mit Niveau als ein großer Haufen an lernunwilligen Trollen.

Ob's mit Gentoo bergab geht, weiß ich nicht. Im anderen Forum benutzen ca. 80% der Leute *buntu. Der Rest verteilt sich auf Debian, Arch, Suse. Und leider wissen von den Ubuntuleuten die meisten nicht mal, wo sie einen Befehl reinhacken sollen. Bisher hab ich mit Ubuntu, Suse und Scientific Linux rumgespielt. Keins davon war für mich eine wirkliche Alternative zu Gentoo.

----------

## dertobi123

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *EOF wrote:*   Hehe. Bzgl. meines Foreneintrittsdatums bin ich hier der älteste Gentoo.Nutzer . 
> 
> Halt ich für'n Gerücht.

 

richtich  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *musv wrote:*   

> Lebt der eigentlich noch? Immerhin war er bisher der mir einzig bekannte Nutzer mit einem eigenen Fanthread.

 

Hin und wieder hört man (also .. wohl ich) noch was von ihm, das letzte Mal ist aber auch schon "was" her ...

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 'gefühlt' ist es etwas ruhiger geworden, mehr oder weniger gleichmäßig seit gut einem Jahr.
> 
> Ein paar der alten Hasen sind kaum noch online, die Trolle haben wir zu Ubuntu geschickt. Teils etwas schade, 'damals in der guten alten Zeit' gab es öfter als heute interessante Diskussionen.

 

Dazu kommt, dass Diskussionen die ich "damals" interessant fand, mich heute teils gar nicht mehr interessieren - ich denke vielen wirds ähnlich gehen.

Was ich ja für dieses Jahr auf der nicht enden wollenden Agenda habe, ist ein Relaunch von gentoo.de als "richtige" Communityseite .... das würde auch schon ein wenig mehr Leben ins Haus bringen, glaube ich.

----------

## blu3bird

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ja ich mache das an der Anzahl der Postings fest.
> 
> Ich schreibe hier nur ueber das deutsche Forum.
> ...

 

Apropro Treffen, heute Abend trifft sich die Münchener Gentoo Linux User Group in München, wer Lust hat vorbeizukommen ist herzlich eingeladen.

Hier die Benachrichtigungs-Mail von der Mailing-Liste:

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo Liste!
> 
> Aufgrund einiger Wünsche und des aktuellen Frühjahrsfachgespräches der
> 
> GUUG  verschieben wir wie angekündigt unseren mglug-Stammtisch
> ...

 

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

ich bin auch noch da   :Razz: 

Eigentlich schreibe ich ja nur um mein Eintrittsdatum zu sehen.   :Twisted Evil: 

Py

----------

## a.forlorn

Ein Grund, warum es hier auch zu weniger Threads kommt, dürfte auch der zunehmenden Qualität der freien Software liegen. Man muss halt einfach nicht mehr lange basteln, um bestimmte Sachen zu erledigen. Und ein seitenlanges "Wie krieg ich denn jetzt mein IPod zum laufen?" brauch man auch nicht mehr.

----------

## Louisdor

Boah ey, ich bin ja nun auch schon seit über 5 Jahren hier mit drin.

Das Forum klicke ich fast jeden Tag, wenn ich zu Hause am Rechner sitze, mindestens 1 x an und schau so durch die Betreffzeilen der einzelnen Threads.

Das Gefühl, dass es weniger geworden ist habe ich nicht wirklich.

Und selber bekomme ich inzwischen nun schon vieles auch selber auf die Reihe (sollte nach 5 Jahren Gentoo wohl auch so sein!?).  :Wink: 

Ich bin in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht einmal auf die Idee gekommen nach einem anderen Linux zu schauen, so zufrieden bin ich mit Gentoo, weil es einfach läuft und gut! 

Die Treffen hatten in den letzten zwei Jahren schon nachgelassen. (als ich noch im Ruhrgebiet gewohnt hatte).

Da war ich wohl fast jeden 1. Freitag im Monat in 2004 und 2005 und 2006 in Oberhausen gewesen, wenn ich nicht grade arbeiten musste.

Nun wohne ich seit einem halben Jahr bei Berlin und habe hier von einem GentooTreffen  im Berliner Raum noch nichts gelesen. ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## EOF

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Anhand der Infos, die ich aus Schülerkreisen so hören, kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass es so eine Art Mentalitätsverschiebung gibt. Weg von dem detailverliebten Nerd, der in der Problemlösung eine Bestätigung seiner Fähigkeiten sieht - hin zu mehr oberflächlichem, konsumorientierten Denken nach dem Motte "was kümmert mich wie es funktioniert, hauptsache es tut und sonst kauft mir Papa was neues".
> 
> Sollte dieser Eindruck etwas Wahrheit enthalten, wäre es auch logisch, das die Gentoo Community etwas zusammenschrumft.
> ...

 

Das ist ein interessanter Punkt. Darüber denke ich auch schon eine weile nach. Ich nehme an es gibt heutzutage zu viele Medien, die einen zur Nutzung verleiten. Die Jugendlichen, die ich kenne schauen viel Internet-TV und Spielen. Null Motivation was anderes zu machen.

Ich habe mir zwar auch ne gehörige Nase Spiele gegönnt, aber ich hatte versucht aus den wenigen interessanten "Dingen", die ich hatte, möglichst viel rauszuholen.

Um auf das Thema zurück zu kommen. Ich denke die Gentoo-Community ist möglicherweise aus folgenden Gründen geschrumpft.

1. Gentoo ist nicht mehr "neu"/"Hipp" und der "Debian-Effekt" stellt sich gerade ein. Die Distri für alte Hasen.

2. (K)Ubuntu liefert direkt nach Installation aufpolierte (KDE 4.2)/Gnome DE's, was identitätssuchende Jugendliche direkt anspricht  :Smile: .

3. Wenn man nach "Gentoo Forum" bei Google sucht, dann sind wir nicht mal mehr auf der ersten Seite ...

----------

## misterjack

 *EOF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Wenn man nach "Gentoo Forum" bei Google sucht, dann sind wir nicht mal mehr auf der ersten Seite ...

 

Das hält uns wenigstens die ganzen Daus vom Hals  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Apropro Treffen, heute Abend trifft sich die Münchener Gentoo Linux User Group in München, wer Lust hat vorbeizukommen ist herzlich eingeladen.

 

Foo ... sowas lese ich zu spät :/. Zu min ist das jetzt ein Grund, sich auf der M-L einzutragen und mal nächsten Monat sich was freizuhalten  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *EOF wrote:*   

> 3. Wenn man nach "Gentoo Forum" bei Google sucht, dann sind wir nicht mal mehr auf der ersten Seite ...

 

Schlimmer: Wenn man nach "Gentoo Forum" bei Google sucht, findet man es gar nicht - die gesammelten Informationen sind nicht mehr zugänglich (und nein: eine Verbesserung der Forum-Suche selbst würde da auch keine Abhilfe schaffen - wenn man nach einem Linux-Problem googlet sollte auch ein (noch)-Nicht-Gentoo-Benutzer auf diese Foren stoßen: Das wäre Werbung, die es bräuchte).

Nein, das ist ganz und gar nicht off-topic: Es bedeutet auch, dass das Posten hier mehr oder weniger nur für die Mülltonne geschieht.

Ich habe zwar Verständnis dafür, wenn die Infrastruktur etwas umbauen muss. Aber das ist inzwischen ein halbes Jahr her, und es sind noch nicht einmal Ankündigungen sichtbar, dass sich bald etwas ändern wird. Keine Firma und erst recht keine User-basierte Distribution kann es sich leisten, ein halbes Jahr pratkisch von der Welt abgeschnitten zu sein! Ohne solche "Werbung" kommt bestimmt kein Nachwuchs herein. Ich wollte eigentlich kein Untergangsprophet sein, aber dass dieses Problem nicht mir der notwendigen Geschwindigkeit angegangen wird, zeigt mir, dass bei Gentoo etwas so grundsätzlich falsch läuft, dass die Distribution bis auf die "alten Hasen" keine neuen gewinnen wird - und diese alleine werden die Distribution auf Dauer nicht aufrechterhalten können. Den "Personalmangel" sieht man ja ebenfalls bereits an allen Ecken und Enden: Viele Pakete wurden seit Jahren nicht upgedated/stabilisiert, Bugs dümpeln jahrelang vor sich hin, selbst bei fundamentalen Dingen wie Perl oder Python tut sich bis auf ein paar sehr experimentelle Overlays nichts.

----------

## EOF

@mv

Ich hatte ursprünglich nicht einmal einen bookmark zum forum gespeichert, weil ich immer das forum über google erneut gesucht habe. Plötzlich sackte die forum url im ranking ab und ich musste über die hauptseite zum forum. Danach hab ich das forum als bookmark gespeichert, was ich jetzt auch nutze.

Über google findet man nur unübersichtlich schlechte gentoo foren. Wer noch kein gentoo hat und das hauptforum nicht kennt findet es vielleicht nie.

Ich bin bzgl. des forums wohl schlecht informiert.

1. Warum versteckt sich das forum vor suchmaschinen. Weniger traffic? Kostenersparnis?

2. Warum wurde die suchfunktion dermassen verschlechtert? Wieder weniger traffic?. Dafür such ich jetzt mehrmals hintereinander,

weil ich vorher nichts gefunden habe ...

3. Warum kommt desöfteren beim browsen durch das forum eine seite, die mit vorschlägt es später nocheinmal zu versuchen? 

Ich frage mich wer es wirklich später nocheinmal versucht anstatt seine anfrage zu wiederholen...

----------

## Mr. Anderson

kürzlich gab es auf gentoo-dev einen Thread, wie mehr automatisiert werden kann, sodass mehr Arbeitszeit frei wird.

----------

## musv

Dass die Google-Suche nicht mehr funktioniert, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Gibt's einen Grund dafür? 

```
$suchbegriff site:forums.gentoo.org
```

Egal, was man jetzt da eingibt, es kommen keine Ergebnisse mehr. Liegt das an Google oder an Gentoo?

----------

## think4urs11

 *musv wrote:*   

> Liegt das an Google oder an Gentoo?

 

Letzteres.

Soll wieder aktiviert werden wenn der FGO-Server hinter einen reverse proxy umgezogen wurde und/oder bessere HW zur Verfügung steht.

----------

## mv

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Soll wieder aktiviert werden wenn der FGO-Server hinter einen reverse proxy umgezogen wurde und/oder bessere HW zur Verfügung steht.

 

Ja, aber wie gesagt: Das ist seit einem halben Jahr Stand der Dinge. Natürlich arbeiten alle Leute freiwillig an Gentoo, und so sehe ich schon ein, dass man ein paar Wochen zugestehen muss, auch wenn sich das eine Firma nicht leisten könnte: Stellt Euch nur mal vor, Google wäre ein paar Wochen offliine, weil sie Ihre Backups nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, o.ä. Aber dass eine so wichtige Sache ein halbes Jahr schleifen gelassen wird, geht einfach nicht an. Das bedeutet halt den Tod der Distribution.

----------

## slick

<OT>

 *musv wrote:*   

> Dass die Google-Suche nicht mehr funktioniert, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.

 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Soll wieder aktiviert werden ...

 

Rein interessehalber, wie ist das "deaktiviert" worden? IP-basiert? Die robots.txt kanns nicht sein.

 * https://forums.gentoo.org/robots.txt  wrote:*   

> User-agent: *
> 
> Disallow: /cgi-bin/
> 
> 

 

</OT>

----------

## SvenFischer

Es gibt mehrere Gründe, warum Gentoo an Popularität verloren hat, mir fallen da zwei besonders auf:

- Früher war Gentoo topaktuell, das hat deutlich nachgelassen (Firefox 3, KDE 4.x). Ja ich weiss, das KDE 4.x so ein Thema war, auch wenn es nun mit 4.2 wieder aktuell ist, so war es doch mit 4.0 und 4.1 nicht so einfach, oder?

- Andere Distributionen wie Ubuntu einfach schnell zu einem Ergebnis führen (Distro läuft).

Warum ich bei Gentoo bleibe ist recht einfach erklärt:

- Rolling Update

- Freakfaktor

- Vanilla KDE (z.B. fuck auf die miese Eindeutschung in Kubuntu, Menüs geändert)

- dieses Forum

----------

## mv

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Warum ich bei Gentoo bleibe ist recht einfach erklärt:
> 
> - Rolling Update

  Das ist m.E. der wichtigste Vorteil von Gentoo. Obwohl es so zu sein scheint, dass einige andere Distributionen da inzwischen ziemlich aufholen; und wenn die major upgrades wirklich problemlos verlaufen, hat Gentoo auch diesen Vorteil verloren.

 *Quote:*   

> - dieses Forum

  Auch das wurde mit Recht immer genannt. In den letzten Monaten musste ich aber mehrmals Hardware upgraden und dabei gab es einige Probleme. Hilfe beim eigenen Recherchieren fand ich natürlich (dank USE=-google) nur noch in Ubuntu-Foren und Debian-Bugreports. Diesen Vorteil hat Gentoo also freiwillig verspielt.

Edit: *Quote:*   

> - Vanilla KDE (z.B. fuck auf die miese Eindeutschung in Kubuntu, Menüs geändert)

  Ist die Eindeutschung wirklich von Ubuntu und nicht aus kde-l10n? Auch in Kubuntu kann man auf Englisch umschalten. Dass nicht jedes Programm ein .desktop-File für das Menü mitbringt, ist eher ein (kleiner) Nachteil von Gentoo als einer von *ubuntu.

Aber wenn ich den Punkt als "eher upstream-orientiert und wenig auf eine spezielle Wahl des Grundsystems spezialisiert" interpretiere, sehe ich ihn auch als großen Vorteil an. Da stört es dann aber, dass Gentoo auf ein wenig verbreitetes Init-System setzt (auch wenn dieses seit openrc ganz gut ist) und als eine der wenigen Distributionen offiziell immer noch auf bash als Hauptshell setzt (obwohl inzwischen wenigstens Bugreports bzgl. /bin/sh=dash nicht gleich als INVALID geschlossen werden, aber sie werden teilweise anscheinend nie gefixt - das ist natürlich auch ein Personalproblem).Last edited by mv on Thu Mar 19, 2009 9:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b3cks

Da schließe ich mich mal slick an. Würde mich auch interessieren. Ich weiß, dass es Möglichkeiten gibt, sich direkt an Google zu wenden, z.B. auch um gewissen Seiten aus dem Cache zu haben.

----------

## Necoro

Für Gentoo spricht noch eine andere Sache: Es gibt keine wirkliche Alternative (zu min für mich): Es muss eine Source-Distri sein. Und da gibt es nichts wirklich brauchbares (weil die anderen einfach zu klein sind, und der Frickelaufwand halt größer wäre als der Nutzen).

----------

## EOF

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Liegt das an Google oder an Gentoo? 
> 
> Letzteres.
> 
> Soll wieder aktiviert werden wenn der FGO-Server hinter einen reverse proxy umgezogen wurde und/oder bessere HW zur Verfügung steht.

 

Kann man da nicht einen Spendenaufruf machen oder ähnliches? Das Geld für etwas Hardware könnte die Community sicher noch zusammenkratzen.

Ein verwegener Vorschlag wäre es etwas Last auf diverse Gentoo-Mirrors zu legen. Beispielsweise als Suchdatenbank. Müssten die Betreiber halt mitmachen.

----------

## Erdie

Ich würde spenden

----------

## mv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Für Gentoo spricht noch eine andere Sache: Es gibt keine wirkliche Alternative

 

Full ACK. Nur nützt das nichts, wenn die Entwickler langsam "aussterben" (einige vergnüglich plärrende Gründe wurden ja genannt, aber es gibt natürlich auch andere - auch unangenehmere) und niemand nachkommt. Deshalb sehe ich die derzeitige Entwicklung mit großer Sorge.

Zum Thema Spendenaufruf/Google anflehen/...: Zwar habe ich keine große Lust mit der Suchfunktion hier die Threads zu suchen, aber soweit ich mich erinnere, hatte die Infrastruktur kein großes Interesse daran, die Lage zu ändern. Die "lästigen Bots" (es ging ja nicht nur um Google) waren ausgesperrt und damit war für die Infrastruktur die Welt in Ordnung. Die Suchfunktion würde sich irgendwann mit neuen Programmversionen mal automatisch verbessern und mit genügend Mühe könne man sich ja auch mit der derzeitigen behelfen und der Proxy-Umbau wurde auf irgendeine ominöse Todo-Liste gesetzt (damals wurde mit ca. 3 Wochen spekuliert). Danach wurden alle betreffenden Threads gesperrt, um das Geweine der dummen User zu unterbinden. Für ein paar Monate hatte ich nichts gesagt, aber inzwischen finde ich, dass sich das zum Skandal auswächst, weil es Gentoo schon jetzt massiv geschadet hat und m.E. vollkommen ruinieren wird, wenn sich nichts ändert.

----------

## l3u

Für mich gibt's auch keine Gentoo-Alternative. Ich ärger mich jetzt schon seit 2004 damit rum, warum also was anderes benutzen?! Ist halt nix für's „normale“ Volk, deswegen wird Gentoo nie auf die Nutzerzahlen von *buntu kommen. Die Frage ist ja aber, ob man das überhaupt will! Ein Unimog wird auch nie so oft verkauft werden, wie ein Golf.

----------

## Erdie

Gentoo ist aber auf eine kritische Usermasse angewiesen, sonst fehlt der Nachwuchs im Developerbereich, das Projekt kann die nötigen Arbeiten nicht mehr stemmen und stirbt aus.

----------

## Evildad

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Gentoo ist aber auf eine kritische Usermasse angewiesen, sonst fehlt der Nachwuchs im Developerbereich, das Projekt kann die nötigen Arbeiten nicht mehr stemmen und stirbt aus.

 

Interessant fände ich mal wie sich die Anzahl der Devs in den Jahren verhalten hat...

Das Problem mit den fehlenden Devs wird doch schon seit mindestens 4 Jahren geführt und bisher ging es doch auch immer weiter. Welche Linux Distribution hat denn in den letzen Jahren ausser einem Ubuntu Derivat nicht Federn gelassen und stagniert?

Ich denke nur an Debian und deren Probleme oder die ganzen Distris die es gar nicht mehr gibt.

Ich kann und will eigentlich nicht weg von Gentoo, da es mir einfach alles bietet was ich möchte, basta.

----------

## EOF

 *l3u wrote:*   

> [...]Ist halt nix für's „normale“ Volk, deswegen wird Gentoo nie auf die Nutzerzahlen von *buntu kommen. Die Frage ist ja aber, ob man das überhaupt will! Ein Unimog wird auch nie so oft verkauft werden, wie ein Golf.

 

Was ist mit dem normalen volk, was mal über den tellerand blicken will? Gentoo war sicher populärer als jetzt und war unter den meistgenutzen distributionen.

Von mir aus ist das normale volk willkommen. Dumme fragen gibt es nicht und eine große community ist alles   :Cool:   .

Linux ist nicht kompliziert, wenn es erst einmal installiert ist. Und das muss auch nicht kompliziert sein. Selbst meine mutter nutzt es schon längere zeit und die hat keine ahnung von nichts. Ich habe ihr einfach kubuntu installiert, was vielleicht 20 minuten gedauert hat und fertig. War kinderleicht.

So eine schnelle installation mit aktueller hardware wünsche ich mir für gentoo auch. Dann hätte man eine gute ausgangsbasis für weiters tuning, falls notwendig.

(K)ubuntu ist einfach kompatibel zu der breiten masse, vom dau zum guru. Das ist nichts schlechtes.

----------

## Necoro

Sowas geht mit Gentoo per Defintion nicht. Schau dir an wie die Binärdistris arbeiten: Installiere alles - eins davon wird schon tun (grob gesagt). Insbesondere bei Kernel-Modulen. Und das ist ja nun das Gegenteil vom Gentoo-Ansatz.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Interessant fände ich mal wie sich die Anzahl der Devs in den Jahren verhalten hat...

 

Die schwankt seit Jahren mehr oder weniger im Mittel um 200-250 'known devs' - wie es um die Zahl der 'active devs' steht ist ein anderes Thema, da fehlt mir allerdings auch belastbares Zahlenmaterial.

devaway ist nicht unbedingt die ganze Wahrheit.

Im Prinzip ist es heute wie vor 4 Jahren auch - 20-30% mehr Developer wären kein Schaden.

Das Problem mit der foreneigenen Suche ist eine Art never-ending story. Ursache dafür ist u.a. das es genaugenommen nur einen Dev/Admin gibt der sich wirklich mit den Innereien von fgo, phpbb und den zig dazugepatchten Kleinigkeiten auskennt - zusätzlich ist genau dieser im real (nicht wie slick im second) life mit HW-Problemen verschollen.

Seitens Infra ist das Forum weniger wichtig als eher 'dev-relevante' Systeme; das ist kein großes Geheimniss. Es mag nur dann und wann politisch etwas korrekter ausgedrückt werden als jetzt hier  :Wink: 

Ein Upgrade auf phpbbv3 war/ist angedacht, was sicher viele Probleme lösen könnte. Alles andere als einfach wenn die bestehende Datenbank erhalten bleiben soll - und wenn wir ehrlich sind wäre ein leeres neues Forum so ziemlich das schlechteste was Gentoo tun kann aus PR-Sicht.

Soweit ich es im Kopf habe ist die Hardware für 'fgo neu' nicht das Problem, d.h. prinzipiell vorhanden. Es fand sich bisher nur niemand der Asbestunterwäsche besitzt, sich dessen annimmt und die Umstellung macht.

Richtig aufgesetzt könnte die Umstellung denke ich nahezu ohne Ausfallzeiten stattfinden. (DB-Dump ziehen, Hochziehen im Hintergrund, testen, letzte Updates aus der DB migrieren, ...)

Das es hier nicht schneller geht ist nicht alleine dem 'done by hobbyists' Charakter anzulasten, auch in großen Firmen dauern (im Vergleich zu dem hier) kleinere Änderungen ähnlich lange und länger - ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung wovon ich rede  :Sad: 

Spenden generell sind immer eine gute Idee - eine noch bessere wäre eigenes Engagement, d.h. Dev werden. Das heißt ja nicht gleich 30h/Woche. Auch wer sich erst mal nur um 2-5 Pakete kümmert hilft dem großen ganzen.

Und lt. dieser aktuellen Umfrage sind wir noch ganz gut dabei.

----------

## b3cks

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> devaway ist nicht unbedingt die ganze Wahrheit.

 

 *flammie wrote:*   

> Serving in prison 11th of November 2008 to 11th of May 2009. Limited availability  @ 2008/12/13 22:23Z

 

lol?

----------

## musv

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Dumme fragen gibt es nicht...

 

Oh doch. Und zwar reichlich. Siehe dazu mein Beitrag irgendwo weiter oben. Das Gute und Abschreckende bei Gentoo ist, dass die Leute zumindest ein bisschen lesen müssen, sonst kriegen sie Gentoo gar nicht erst installiert. Das ist bei *buntu nicht so. CD rein -> *buntu drauf. Im Normalfall kommst du nicht mal mit 'ner Konsole in Berührung. 

 *EOF wrote:*   

> So eine schnelle installation mit aktueller hardware wünsche ich mir für gentoo auch. Dann hätte man eine gute ausgangsbasis für weiters tuning, falls notwendig.

 

Das widerspricht dem Konzept von Gentoo. Eine zugemüllte Distri zu entrümpeln ist außerdem auch zeitaufwendiger und komplizierter als mit einem kleinen sauberen System anzufangen. 

 *EOF wrote:*   

> (K)ubuntu ist einfach kompatibel zu der breiten masse, vom dau zum guru. Das ist nichts schlechtes.

 

Meine Begeisterung für Ubuntu hält sich aufgrund mehrerer negativer Erfahrungen in Grenzen. Gleiches gilt für Fedora. Scheinbar gehör ich nicht zu Deiner genannten Zielgruppe.

PS: Kann es sein, dass bugs.gentoo.org grad down ist? Wollte einen Bash-Bug melden.

----------

## franzf

 *musv wrote:*   

> PS: Kann es sein, dass bugs.gentoo.org grad down ist? Wollte einen Bash-Bug melden.

 

schlimmer  :Wink: 

Die letzten Tage liefen auf dem Backup-Server, da scheinbar durch liebe Angriffe Graphviz den ganzen Speicher (RAM und SWAP) gebraucht hat. Hätte eigentlich schneller gehen sollen, aber heute ist der Hauptserver wieder online.

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> PS: Kann es sein, dass bugs.gentoo.org grad down ist? Wollte einen Bash-Bug melden.

 

Da gab es in den letzten Tagen Probleme mit irgendwelchen DOS-Angriffen/Bugs (ich hab die Meldung nur überflogen). Heute morgen scheint es aber wieder stabil zu sein.

----------

## slick

Zum Thema Suche - wer was ausprobieren möchte, sollte mal YaCy antesten. Inzwischen gibt es da eine Art Intranet-Mode, damit wird nicht der globale Index angezapft. Ideal um sich eine eigene "Gentoo-Suchmaschine" zu basteln, die ausgewählte Seiten indexiert. [Link Ebuild] </werbung>

Zum Thema Gentoo und Popularität.

Gentoo war (und ist) schon immer eine Distro mit gewissem Freakfaktor. Man hört jedesmal von Gentoo wenn mal wieder exotische Hardware zum laufen gebracht wird oder irgendeine Software speziell zusammengefrickelt wurde. Ich denke das sagt viel über die Nutzergruppe aus. 

Die Devs werden dieser nicht unähnlich sein, d.h. zum einen erklärt das mache "komische" Entwicklungen und auch die Priorität von "Spielereien" wie einem KDE4.

Solange Gentoo noch mit diesem Freakfaktor auftrumpfen kann, mache ich mir keine Sorge um intelligenten (Dev-) Nachwuchs. Eher Nachwuchsprobleme hat man mit der Usergemeinde, wie bereits richtig erkannt wurde. Hier nützt aber auch das schnellste Forum nicht besonders viel. Da hilft nur einfach "präsent" sein.

Ich habe gerade mit einer Gruppe IT-Techniker zu tun. Ubuntu haben sie alle schonmal gehört, aber nur 2 von 25 kannten Gentoo vom hören-sagen. Einen davon konnte ich zur Installation bewegen, die er nach 2h irgendwo beim Kompilieren abbrach, weil sein KDE noch immer nicht lief. Nach 1h hatte er sein Debian wieder am laufen. Was hat er gelernt: Gentoo ist eine interessante Distro, die aber viel Zeit benötigt, die er nicht hat. Und dabei war er ein potenzieller Gentoo-Jüngling.

Fazit in meine Augen: $Standard-Nutzer bekommt man mit Gentoo nicht mehr hinterm Ofen hervor. Die klicken lieber durch *buntu. Gentoo sollte daher versuchen seinen Freakfaktor aufrecht zu erhalten um damit zu punkten und ein Argument für die lange Installationszeit/Pflegeaufwand zu haben. Und da sind wir auf recht gutem Wege, auch hier mit diesem nettem, nicht von Google indexiertem Forum. Hey ... wir sind nicht in Google - wir müssen die Freaks sein!!!111einself  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *slick wrote:*   

> Man hört jedesmal von Gentoo wenn mal wieder exotische Hardware zum laufen gebracht wird oder irgendeine Software speziell zusammengefrickelt wurde.

 

Ohne Google hört "man" das eben leider nicht...

 *Quote:*   

> ... mache ich mir keine Sorge um intelligenten (Dev-) Nachwuchs.

 

Es braucht aber auch Devs, die leidige Standard-Aufgaben erledigen: "Einfach nur" mal Programme upgraden, einen Bug schließen, indem sie einen dort geposteten Patch testen und einspielen usw - wenn es nicht genügend Leute gibt, die das tun, stirbt die Distri: Ein Hirn ohne Hand ist nutzlos.

 *Quote:*   

> $Standard-Nutzer bekommt man mit Gentoo nicht mehr hinterm Ofen hervor. Die klicken lieber durch *buntu.

 

Auch Standard-Nutzer lernen spätestens beim dritten Major Upgrade die Idee der Rolling Upgrades zu schätzen, die nur bei Source-Distributionen wirklich realisierbar ist. Die Erstinstallation ist aber eine wirklich große Hürde, die schon viele potentielle Benutzer verschreckt hat. Ein Stage4, das sich leicht wie *buntu installiert und bei dem zumindest Netzwerk, X, und entweder Gnome oder KDE zunächst out-of-the-box läuft, könnte schon viele Benutzer gewinnen. Man müsste natürlich eine Anleitung mitliefern, dass man mit eigenen USE-Flags neukompilieren sollte; ein passendes "findcruft"-Script in dieser Stage4 wäre ebenfalls sinnvoll. Aber wer will so etwas schon ohne Bezahlung zusammenstellen und warten?

 *Quote:*   

> ... und ein Argument für die lange Installationszeit/Pflegeaufwand zu haben.

 

Komisch: Mein Hauptgrund für die Benutzung von Gentoo ist der geringe Pflegeaufwand durch die rolling upgrades. Das ist auch der Grund, mit dem ich für Gentoo "werbe": Durch die Installation muss man halt bislang einmal durch, aber ab dann spart man Zeit.

----------

## musv

 *mv wrote:*   

> Ein Stage4, das sich leicht wie *buntu installiert und bei dem zumindest Netzwerk, X, und entweder Gnome oder KDE zunächst out-of-the-box läuft, könnte schon viele Benutzer gewinnen. Man müsste natürlich eine Anleitung mitliefern, dass man mit eigenen USE-Flags neukompilieren sollte;

 

Und dann? Definitiv tauchen dann im Forum Fragen a la "Hey, ich hab mir Gentoo installiert. Wo muss ich klicken, um $Windowsprogramm|$Windowsspiel zu installieren? Da gibt man demjenigen den Tipp mit "Probier's mal mit emerge $linuxäquivalent". Entweder steigt der Newbie dann aus, wenn er merkt, dass es nicht ohne Konsole geht, oder er wirft das Handtuch, wenn der erste Compile-Error kommt. 

Zitat aus einem anderen Forum:

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo , ich habe jetzt ein Eee PC 4G , jetzt möchte ich mir noch paar Sachen drauf Installieren , habe nun zb sone datei *.tar.bz2 , aber wie installiert man denn sowas , im Handbuch vom ee pc steht nix wie man was installiert ! Wenn ich draufklicke öffnet sich nur n neuer Ordner mit Dateien wie zb bei einer zip Datei

 

Und diese Phase haben wir zum Glück hier im Gentoo-Forum schon vor einiger Zeit überwunden. Auch Ausdruck und Rechtschreibung haben hier ein mittlerweile ganz ordentliches Niveau erreicht. 

 *mv wrote:*   

> Komisch: Mein Hauptgrund für die Benutzung von Gentoo ist der geringe Pflegeaufwand durch die rolling upgrades. Das ist auch der Grund, mit dem ich für Gentoo "werbe": Durch die Installation muss man halt bislang einmal durch, aber ab dann spart man Zeit.

 

Hmm, seh ich ebenfalls nicht so. Mittlerweile mach ich nur noch alle paar Wochen mal ein Update. Dann strahlt mich aber immer eine bunte Liste von ca. 100 Paketen an. Selbst auf neueren Rechnern dauert das ein Stück. In den seltensten Fällen läuft das Update auch durch. Und auch die gelegentliche Überprüfung der USE-Flags nimmt trotz Deines Use-Flag-Scripts eine Menge Zeit in Anspruch. Soweit ich weiß, sollen Major-Upgrades bei Ubuntu und Debian relativ zuverlässig ablaufen. 

Ich sehe Gentoo hauptsächlich als Auffanglager für genervte Nutzer anderer Distributionen und nicht für Windowsumsteiger. Gentoo muss man nicht populärer machen. Recht hast du aber mit der Google-Suche. Die halte ich für fundamental wichtig. Ohne Google ist die fehlt die generelle Präsenz von Gentoo.

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> Und dann? Definitiv tauchen dann im Forum Fragen a la "Hey, ich hab mir Gentoo installiert. Wo muss ich klicken, um $Windowsprogramm|$Windowsspiel zu installieren?

 

Von dieser Zielgruppe rede ich nicht, die wird ohnehin nicht bei Linux bleiben. Vielmehr meine ich diejenigen Leute (in Gentoo-Verhältnissen ist dies wohl keine kleine Zahl), die z.B. schon Erfahrung mit z.B. *ubuntu gesammelt hat aber vom Umstieg auf Gentoo durch die umständliche Erstinstallation abgeschreckt wird.

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm, seh ich ebenfalls nicht so. Mittlerweile mach ich nur noch alle paar Wochen mal ein Update. Dann strahlt mich aber immer eine bunte Liste von ca. 100 Paketen an. Selbst auf neueren Rechnern dauert das ein Stück.

  Aber wie ich immer sage: Kompilationszeit != Administrationszeit.

 *Quote:*   

> In den seltensten Fällen läuft das Update auch durch.

 

Das habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt, und meistens nur bei ~x86/~amd64-Dingen. Ich halte es für sehr wichtig, dass "stabil" auch tatsächlich "stabil kompilieren" bedeutet. Meiner Erfahrung nach klappt das bei Gentoo aber sehr gut.

 *Quote:*   

> Und auch die gelegentliche Überprüfung der USE-Flags nimmt trotz Deines Use-Flag-Scripts eine Menge Zeit in Anspruch.

 

Ja, da müsste es m.E. etwas Offizielles geben. So eine Art "ufed für die Änderungen seit dem letzten emerge --sync" oder ähnliches. Aber die interne Handhabung von Useflags ändert sich in Gentoo zu oft, als dass ich da so ein Programm schreiben und pflegen möchte. Vielleicht sollte man mal den ufed-Autor darauf ansprechen?

 *Quote:*   

> Soweit ich weiß, sollen Major-Upgrades bei Ubuntu und Debian relativ zuverlässig ablaufen.

 

Es behaupten viele, dass es inzwischen viel besser sei. Ich habe inzwischen keine Erfahrung mehr damit, aber bei SuSE 6.x 7.x 8.x 9.x war es jedesmal ein Krampf; vor allem fielen halt einige Programme einfach weg (und es gab keinen einfachen Weg festzustellen, welche), manche wurden durch andere ersetzt: Bis man da wieder einen Überblick hatte, hat man viel Zeit verloren. Und dann kommen eben neben diesen Änderungen oft neue Bugs und geändertes Verhalten von Dutzenden neuen Programmen hinzu, was bei Problemen das Finden der Ursache nicht gerade vereinfacht. Bei den Rolling Upgrades habe ich noch nie den Überblick verloren: Da kommt vielleicht einmal ein neues X, das hal erfordert, aber nicht zeitgleich mit einem neuen Init-System, so dass man dann gar nicht weiß, was es ist, das nicht läuft.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich sehe Gentoo hauptsächlich als Auffanglager für genervte Nutzer anderer Distributionen und nicht für Windowsumsteiger.

 

Da sind wir uns ziemlich einig. Und für diese (vor allem, wenn sie im professionelleren Bereich arbeiten) ist Rolling Update und geringe Administrationszeit eben ein positives Argument, eine lange Erstinstallation hingegen ein negatives.

----------

## Erdie

Als das Forum noch indiziert wurde, standen bei kniffligen Linux Fragen sehr häufig relevante Forenbeiträge aus dem Gentoo Forum an der ersten Stelle bei Google. Das war ein Zeichen für die überdurchschnittlich hohe Kompentenz der an den Gentoo Forum beteiligten User. Das ist sehr gute Werbung und ich halte es für immens wichtig, das zurückzubekommen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *mv wrote:*   

> Es braucht aber auch Devs, die leidige Standard-Aufgaben erledigen: "Einfach nur" mal Programme upgraden, einen Bug schließen, indem sie einen dort geposteten Patch testen und einspielen usw - wenn es nicht genügend Leute gibt, die das tun, stirbt die Distri: Ein Hirn ohne Hand ist nutzlos.

 

Und genau das ist einer der Punkte, die es in der "Kommunikation" zu verbessern gilt: Es gibt mehr als genug Gentoo-Nutzer, die genau das Kriterium erfüllen (beste Kenntnisse rund um ein paar Programme, an denen sie interessiert sind) - diese als Entwickler/Maintainer in das Projekt zu bekommen sehe ich als wirklich wichtig an. Die Frage ist: Wie kann man das angehen?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Als das Forum noch indiziert wurde, standen bei kniffligen Linux Fragen sehr häufig relevante Forenbeiträge aus dem Gentoo Forum an der ersten Stelle bei Google. Das war ein Zeichen für die überdurchschnittlich hohe Kompentenz der an den Gentoo Forum beteiligten User. Das ist sehr gute Werbung und ich halte es für immens wichtig, das zurückzubekommen.

 

full-ack!

----------

## Waldi

Da ich die Entwicklung von Gentoo schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr mitverfolge (ja, ich bin ein "Abtrünniger"   :Wink:  , aber nur was mein Klicki-(U)-bunti Netbook angeht), mal eine Frage:

In welche Richtung soll es mit der Distribution gehen? 

Als ich angefangen habe Gentoo zu nutzen (~2004) ging es mir in erster Linie um Performance und ein völlig auf meine Bedürfnisse zugeschnittenes System. Solche Dinge wie eine "Live DVD" oder eine weitgehend automatisierte Installation gibt es auch woanders, und das sehr ausgereift... 

Gentoo war für mich (subjektiv) immer eine Distribution, die eigentlich auf Servern oder speziellen Workstations daheim ist. Natürlich kann man damit auch einen Desktop aufsetzen, aber das sollte den Leuten mit Ahnung vorbehalten bleiben.

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 4:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## EOF

Ich verstehe diejenigen nicht, die Probleme jeglicher Art mit Gentoo regelrecht herbeisehnen, diese nach stundenlanger Arbeit lösen und sich danach anscheinend wie der Zaunkönig fühlen.

Das erste Linux, was ich auf meinem PC ausgetestet habe war ein Suse 5.irgendwas. Das hat sich nach einem Distributionsupdate verabschiedet. Damit war es für mich untendurch. Danach habe ich Debian installiert, dessen Intallation zumindest zu jener Zeit sehr schlecht dokumentiert war. Debian war ganz gut, nur ging in den Foren die Arroganz um. 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man sich wie ein Gott fühlen muss nur weil man ein Betriebssystem installieren kann. Diese Arroganz gab es im Gentoo-Forum nicht. Dies, ein aktuelles System und rolling updates führten mich dazu Gentoo zu installieren.

Für mich ist ein Betriebssystem die Basis für meine Arbeitsumgebung, die JEDEM zugänglich sein sollte, der sich damit einlassen will. Ich finde es sehr gut, dass man Gentoo so anpassen kann, wie ich das will (meistens). Was ich wiederum schlecht finde ist, dass jeder Nutzer mit der gleichen Hardware sich mit den gleichen Problemen beschäftigen muss. Jedes dieser Probleme hält von der eigentlichen Arbeit ab. Ich arbeite lieber produktiv mit meinem System, als zu versuchen die von Gentoo schlecht unterstützen Hardwarekomponenten zu konfigurieren. 

Wer selbst mit Problemen bzgl. Gentoo zu kämpfen hat, der kann auch nichts an die Community zurückgeben.

----------

## mv

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Da Gentoo aber nicht flexibel genug ist, man muss aufgrund des Paketmanagements sehr viel Ballast herumschleppen und sich mit den Updates quälen

 

Das "mit den Updates quälen" sehe ich ganz anders: Oft schließen Updates Sicherheitslöcher (die i.d.R. nicht dokumentiert sind). Mit Ausnahme eines Systems, das niemals Netzwerkzugang hat, will man also schon alleine aus Sicherheitsaspekten regelmäßig auf dem neuesten Stand sein.

Zum Herumschleppen des Ballasts kann ich insofern zustimmen, als zuweilen tatsächlich unnötige (oder zumindest für gewisse Anwendungsfälle unnötige) Dependencies in den Paketen enthalten sind, und es natürlich extrem unbequem ist, bei jedem Update eines Ebuilds dieses in den eigenen Overlay zu kopieren und die Dependencies zu entfernen. Mein Vorschlag, ein Abändern der Dependencies (oder allgemeiner: der Metadaten eines Pakets) durch den Benutzer zu erlauben, wurde leider abgelehnt (wegen befürchtetem Missbrauch). Da die /etc/portage/profile/package.provided aus ähnlichem Grund bewusst nur so unterstützt wird, dass sie praktisch nicht benutzbar ist (keine SLOT-Unterstützung, keine USE-Flag-Unterstützung) behelfe ich mir zur Zeit damit, Dummy-Pakete der unerwünschten Dependencies in meinem Overlay zu halten. Schön ist diese Lösung natürlich nicht, aber letztlich immer noch viel bequemer als Verzicht auf einen Paketmanager.

----------

## misterjack

Ein halbes Jahr ohne Google ist schon schlecht für die Community. An unsere Stelle treten jetzt andere minderwertige Foren, ein bisschen Frischling-Zugang schadet nie und den sollte man sich auch nicht verwehren. Ich bin auch nach einem Monat SuSE zu Gentoo gewechselt, hab mich gleich hier angemeldet und bin immer noch bei Gentoo  :Smile: 

@mv, gibts dein Overlay auch bei layman? Naja bevor für mich sowas eigentlich von Interesse ist, müsste ich erstmal mein >1300-Pakete-starkes System ausmisten  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *mv wrote:*   

> Mein Vorschlag, ein Abändern der Dependencies (oder allgemeiner: der Metadaten eines Pakets) durch den Benutzer zu erlauben, wurde leider abgelehnt (wegen befürchtetem Missbrauch).

 

Korrekt. Wie soll das jemand supporten? Anwender hat keinen Plan, tut was - geht nicht, also Bugreport, vorzugsweise mit "soviel" Information, dass die Zusammenhänge nicht erkennbar sind, jemand nimmt sich die Zeit das zu reproduzieren, bekommts aber nicht reproduziert. Ein ähnliches Szenario gabs mal mit dem Sabayon-Overlay (oder was auch immer Getüddel) - jedenfalls würde dies dazu führen, dass unnützerweise kostbare Ressourcen (anderweitig sinnvoller eingesetzte Zeit eines Entwicklers/Maintainers) verschwendet werden. Sowas mag vom Ansatz her in einer 10-Anwender-Distri funktionieren - sobald aber eine kritische Masse erreicht ist, lässt sich sowas nicht mehr wirklich sinnvoll bewerkstelligen.

----------

## mv

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   Mein Vorschlag, ein Abändern der Dependencies (oder allgemeiner: der Metadaten eines Pakets) durch den Benutzer zu erlauben, wurde leider abgelehnt (wegen befürchtetem Missbrauch). 
> 
> Korrekt. Wie soll das jemand supporten? Anwender hat keinen Plan [...]

 

Wie schon oft betont wurde, ist Gentoo ohnehin nicht für Anwender geeignet, die keinen Plan haben. Eine der Grundmaximen von Gentoo lautet "Gentoo is about choice" oder so ähnlich. Klar ist es weniger Arbeit und erleichtert die Bugsuche, wenn man alle Anwender zu einer Einheitsinstallation mit allen Dependencies nötigt.

Aber mit dem Totschlag-Argument "macht bei Fehlerreports von DAUs weniger Arbeit" müsste man fast alles abschaffen, was Gentoo von anderen Distributionen positiv auszeichnet: Useflags, CFLAGS, FEATURES, Wahl des Drucksystems, Wahl der Logsystems, Wahl des Mailsystems, Wahl _ob_ man ein Druck/Log/Mailsystem haben will, ...

Vor allem sehe ich nicht, was so viel schlimmer daran sein soll, wenn der Benutzer die Dependencies - wenn er es denn für so nötig hält - auf übersichtliche Weise in einer /etc/portage/package.metadata o.ä. abändern kann, statt wenn er ganze Ebuilds abändert und damit möglicherweise versehentlich noch andere Probleme generiert, ebuild-Bugfixes nicht mitbekommt usw usf. Das Dummy-Ebuild-Installieren, zu dem ich mich genötigt sehe, ist definitiv ein Weg, der von einem DAU zu viel mehr und viel schwerer einzusehenden Problemen führt, als eine dokumentierte Datei, die man möglicherweise in einem Bugreport nachfragen könnte. Diese "Gängelung" mangels dieses Features führt halt bei den betroffenen Benutzern zur Abwanderung nach LFS (oder zumndest einer ganzen oder teilweisen Umgehung von portage, was ja letztlich auch dieser Dummy-Ebuild-Hack ist).

----------

## mv

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> @mv, gibts dein Overlay auch bei layman

  Ich sprach vom lokalen Overlay (die Dummy-Ebuilds sind ja nur Hacks um Portage zu umgehen). So etwas ist nur in ganz speziellen Situationen sinnvoll (wenn man es "besser weiß" als die Gentoo-Developer der Ebuilds) und hat im Netz nichts verloren.

----------

## schachti

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Und genau das ist einer der Punkte, die es in der "Kommunikation" zu verbessern gilt: Es gibt mehr als genug Gentoo-Nutzer, die genau das Kriterium erfüllen (beste Kenntnisse rund um ein paar Programme, an denen sie interessiert sind) - diese als Entwickler/Maintainer in das Projekt zu bekommen sehe ich als wirklich wichtig an. Die Frage ist: Wie kann man das angehen?

 

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, die Leute direkt anzusprechen. Man sieht zum Beispiel in den Bugreports auf b.g.o immer wieder, dass Patches von Leuten eingebracht werden, die nicht als Dev aktiv sind - wenn diese Patches den Eindruck machen, dass derjenige "etwas auf dem Kasten hat", könnte der Maintainer ihn zum Beispiel direkt ansprechen und fragen, ob er nicht regelmäßig als Dev mitarbeiten möchte. Ähnliches gilt vielleicht hier für das Forum.

Außerdem wird in meinen Augen zu wenig Werbung dafür gemacht, dass Devs benötigt werden und wie $User als Dev einsteigen kann.

----------

## EOF

Schaut euch mal folgende Statistik an und stellt den Zeitraum auf "max":

http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/gentoo.org

Die spiders/bots/agenten der Suchmaschinen sollten eigentlich redundant für

die Statistik sein. Die Anzahl der User, welche das Forum über die Suchmaschine 

gefunden haben sollten hingegen zurückgegangen sein => weniger potentielle

neue Gentoouser.

Besser wäre eine Statistik über die Neuanmeldungen im Forum, aber das

hier ist schon deutlich.

Edit:

Achso vielleicht weiss kaum jemand was "daily reach" bedeutet. Das ist hier der prozentuale

Anteil von Internetnutzer, welche das Forum besucht.

http://www.alexa.com/site/help/traffic_learn_more

Seit dem Ausperren der Bots sind wir von etwa 0.005 % auf 0.001% im Mittel gefallen, Tendenz fallend.

D.h. wir haben etwa 80% der Forumsbesucher verlohren.

.

----------

## henrynick

...

Um es mal mit meiner Lieblingsfigur aus dem Spätprogramm vom KIKA zu sagen:

Gnampf!

Das war das, was mir einfiel während und nachdem ich den Thread gelesen

habe. Da habe ich mich nach zweijähriger Abstinenz (diverse Hardwareprobleme

mit einem ASUS Notebook und eine verteufelt einfachen Installation von 

LinuxMint auf meinem derzeitigen privaten Notebook - ein altes Dell inspiron 5000e)

eigentlich dazu entschlossen hatte, auf meinem Arbeitsnotebook als zweites

Betriebsystem Gentoo zu installieren muss ich das lesen! Da wollte ich über die 

Informationen vom Linuxtag in Chemnitz einfach so hinweg gehen ... sieht aber doch 

so aus, als ob ich mich damit befassen müsste, eigene packages zu entwickeln   :Wink: 

Naja - ganz so schlimm ist es wohl noch nicht, aber es zeichnet sich wie überall ab - 

wenn die 'Jungen Helden' erstmal anfangen seßhaft zu werden, sind andere Dinge 

wichtiger in der Prioritätsliste als die unbedingt noch vor dem Wochenende zu bereinigende

Bugliste  oder das noch fertigzustellende package ... und wenn man dann feststellt, das man 

mit dem eigenen nicht unerheblichen Wissen auch Geld verdienen kann und Luxus sich gar 

nicht mal so schlecht anfasst, wenn man ihn erstmal gekostet hat ...   :Twisted Evil: . 

Wollen wir hoffen, das es nicht zum Schaden von Gentoo ausgeht - wäre wirklich schade, 

denn beim installieren von Gentoo habe ich das meiste über Linux gelernt (wenn auch 

manchmal unter Schmerzen  *grins*)

----------

## EOF

 *henrynick wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Naja - ganz so schlimm ist es wohl noch nicht, aber es zeichnet sich wie überall ab - 
> ...

 

Aber wer bezahlt die Rente, wenn der Generationenvertrag nicht erfüllt werden kann?

Am Ende sitzen die alten Hasen auf einem haufen Arbeit, den sie nicht bewältigen können.

Ich frage mich wirklich, wie man auf so eine dämliche Idee kommt das Forum dermaßen

zu beschneiden. 

Da ich nichts dagegen tun kann, so hätte ich wenigstens eine plausible Antwort darauf.

----------

## EOF

Hier noch zwei Seiten mit statistiken:

Leider schon etwas veraltet und unvollständig:

http://www.damz.net/gentoo_forums_stats/

Die Board-Statistik:

https://forums.gentoo.org/statistics.php

Leider bringen die Statistiken "per day" absolut garnichts, da

diese die Daten der vergangenen Jahre mitberechnen.

D.H. wir haben durchschnittlich (viel) weniger als 53 user pro Tag 

und (viel) weniger als 247 neue Topics pro Tag.

Schön wären Daten der letzten Woche oder des letzten Monats.

Man kann höchstens sehen, dass der user peak schon ende

2004 war und der durchschnittliche user nur 4 posts gemacht hat.

----------

## think4urs11

Zum einen sind es natürlich 53 neue User pro Tag im Schnitt.

Weiterhin kann man grob 10% der Userbase wegrechnen weil gebannt sprich Spammer. Diese Accounts haben normalerweise keinen oder nur einen Post (den wir aufheben als Beweis). Der Posts/User-Schnitt ist also etwas höher.

Ich habe mal nachgesehen - seit 1.1. haben sich insg. 2724 (~30/Tag) neue User angemeldet, allerdings  sind nicht alle Accounts auch aktiviert worden.

----------

## Terrere

hi

jo, Neuanmeldungen hin oder her. Die Gemeinde schrumpft doch.

Kann ich mich noch gut daran erinnern, das ich Portage aktualisierte und

kompilieren liess. Man konnte damals nach Beendung dessen, Portage

wieder syncen lassen, und von neuem kompilieren lassen. hehe

Hey, Debian5 ist ja aktueller, die haben KDE 3.5.10.

Wie auch immer, Gentoo find ich nachwievor als eine der besten

Linuxloesungen.

(jo, Layman hin oder her, 

package.umask hin oder her

nur stable mag ich sehr)

bye

----------

## Sprotte

Man kann es wohl auf den Punkt bringen, daß die Noobs fehlen. Viele Noobs sind ein Ärgernis, aber 10% davon werden irgendwann mal Regulars und 1% vielleicht Devs. Man braucht schon Noobs.

Das Freakimage wirkt wohl doch ziemlich abschreckend. Die Leute brauchen schlicht was, was läuft und womit sie WoW spielen, Youtube gucken und chatten können. Diese Dinge benötigen sie, um ihre Sozialkontakte zu behalten. WoW ist für viele ein Kommunikationsmittel, das verstehen viele Ältere nicht.

Kein WoW für Linux? -> kein Linux.

Die Leute können sich nicht ellenlange Threads darüber durchlesen, wie man WoW zum Laufen bekommt. 

Das ist nur ein Beispiel. Ein anderes ist Flash im Browser. Das ist heute schlichtweg ein Muß, weil die Leute Youtube-Links im Chat austauschen und sich das angucken wollen. Auch das hat eine soziale Komponente. Geht das bei meinen Freunden und bei mir nicht = Problem.

Ich kann meinen Peers nicht sagen "Oh, ich benutze Linux, deswegen..." Das verstehen die nicht.

Peer pressure.

----------

## Necoro

Sprotte - ich verstehe dich nicht...

Erstens ist das mit Flash nun heute wirklich kein Problem mehr. Und zweitens: Soll das Freakimage ruhig abschreckend wirken ... denn Gentoo setzt ein gewisses Grundinteresse voraus. Es ist nichts für Leute, die halt nur WoW spielen, Flash schauen und Musik hören wollen - aber denen der Rechner sonst komplett Banane ist. Ich halte die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass solche Leute das Interesse finden NACHDEM sie Gentoo installiert haben, für sehr gering.

Ansonsten: Peer-Pressure? Du meinst diese Art "Alle rauchen - also muss ich auch um dazu zu gehören"? Ich glaube, aus dem Alter sind die meisten hier raus.

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also eine Benutzbare alternative gibt es bestimmt. Aber keine die so Komfortabel ist wie Gentoo. Ich richte Freunden eigentlich immer Gentoo ein, das einzige was diese dann stört ist das das ein Update so lange braucht. Dist-CC ist nun mal nicht immer da, und ich würde mir wünschen es gäb eine Verwaltung dafür! So im Sinne von wegen: "Ich speichere mir auf meinem Server die installierten Programme und Use-Flags und die Hardware. Baue die Applicationen dann via Cross-Compiler" brenne das Ergebnis auf DVD und Kopiere das dann vor Ort einfach auf die entsprechenden Maschinen.

Diesen Gruppen-Zwang gibt es schon. Es muss einfach laufen. In den meisten Fällen ist das so. Gentoo wird benutzt um zu arbeiten oder um eben im Internet zu Surfen. Das mit WoW ist wohl zu weit hergeholt. Aber ich wenn es Probleme mit der Soundconfigutarion und TeamSpeak oder Skype gibt.. hat man schnell die schlechteren Karten. Oder wenn man am Anfang noch "mehr" suchen muss um Windows-Software-Gegenstücke zu finden. Aber das sind alles Erfahrungen die man mit anderen Linuxen zuvor sammeln sollte bevor man zu Gentoo kommt. Wir brauchen keine 0815-Nutzer sondern Quereinsteiger. Zwar hab ich keine Zahlen, aber ich denke sehr wohl das viele Devs Querbezüge haben bei den Projekten untereinander. Also sowohl nicht nur für "gentoo" arbeiten sondern auch für "kde/gnome" usw. Das ist bei Ubuntu bestimmt nicht anders. Daher Sehe ich das auch nicht streng wenn hier mal nicht so viel Betrieb ist.

Das was der "Gentoo-Community" Wasser abgräbt sind grade die unheimlich guten Dokumentationen von Ubuntu! Auch wenn es viele nicht so sehen, denke ich auch der Datenverlust bei gentoo-wiki.com aber bestimmt auch das dieses Forum nicht mehr über google erreichbar ist. Was mich ein bisschen Stört, denn die Suchfunktion in diesem Forum dient nicht grade der Übersicht. Kann man nicht ein Suchportal einrichten das zumindest etwas besser ist? Ich weiß Yacy ist nicht ganz das was sich viele Wünschen. Aber es wäre doch zumindest ein Anfang? Oder gibt es irgendeinen Grund gegen eigene Yacy-Such-Bots in diesem Forum?

Obwohl die Dokumentationen sehr gut gepflegt werden, hat man bei manchen das Gefühl sie sind nicht mehr up2date oder ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen. Vielleicht kommt es mir auch nur so vor weil man ja beim 3. 5. mal nicht mehr so oft nachschlagen muss... Ich denke es ist wichtig das es gute Dokumentationen gibt, aber auch das die Foren wieder zugänglich sind. Grade wegen der Fehlermeldungen usw. Ich hatte es ganz oft das wenn ich unter Ubuntu eine Fehlermeldung bekam die mehr oder wenig nichts-sagend war.. auf Gentoo-Seite(u. Foren) Informationen zu dem Thema gefunden hab, mit der die Probleme schnell aus der Welt geschafft wurden.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Sprotte wrote:*   

> Das ist nur ein Beispiel. Ein anderes ist Flash im Browser. Das ist heute schlichtweg ein Muß, weil die Leute Youtube-Links im Chat austauschen und sich das angucken wollen. Auch das hat eine soziale Komponente. Geht das bei meinen Freunden und bei mir nicht = Problem.

 

Wo ich das grade lese... normalerweise war und ist es bei Linux/Gentoo immer anders herum. Man kann damit Dinge machen die $WINDOWS_USER nicht so leicht machen können. Daher kommt doch auch das Freak sein. Um dein Beispiel aufzugreifen!

Man denkt sich Dinge aus und setzt diese in die Tat um wie:

Ich drücke auf eine Taste-X, der 2te. Monitor neben mir geht an und das Youtube-Video wird runter geladen und im Vollbild abgespielt. Oder ich drücke auf eine andere Taste-Y und das Aktuelle Spiel wird aufgezeichent, im Hintergrund Aufgearbeitet und automatisch bei Youtube hochgeladen und den Link dazu kann man nach Erfolg einfach via Taste-Z in den Chat eingefügt.

Ich behaupte einfach mal das viele WoW Useability-Plugins von Open-Source-Freunden geschrieben werden :)

----------

## musv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Also eine Benutzbare alternative gibt es bestimmt. Aber keine die so Komfortabel ist wie Gentoo. Ich richte Freunden eigentlich immer Gentoo ein, das einzige was diese dann stört ist das das ein Update so lange braucht.

 

Ich drängel niemanden Gentoo im speziellen oder Linux im allgemeinen auf. Die Zeit, dass ich anbiete, anderen Leuten die Rechner zum Laufen zu bringen, ist lange vorbei. Bringt viel Ärger, aber wenig Nutzen und kostet zuviel Zeit, weil die meisten Leute den Aufwand nicht sehen.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Aber ich wenn es Probleme mit der Soundconfigutarion und TeamSpeak oder Skype gibt.. hat man schnell die schlechteren Karten. Oder wenn man am Anfang noch "mehr" suchen muss um Windows-Software-Gegenstücke zu finden. 

 

Siehe oben. Und wenn du dann ewig rumfrickelst, wäre das "originale" Programm unter Windows schon lange am Laufen. Deswegen mach ich sowas nicht mehr. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Das was der "Gentoo-Community" Wasser abgräbt sind grade die unheimlich guten Dokumentationen von Ubuntu! Auch wenn es viele nicht so sehen, denke ich auch der Datenverlust bei gentoo-wiki.com aber bestimmt auch das dieses Forum nicht mehr über google erreichbar ist. Was mich ein bisschen Stört, denn die Suchfunktion in diesem Forum dient nicht grade der Übersicht.

 

Die Ubuntu-Wikis find ich weniger toll. Manche sind ziemlich unprofessionell (Geh im Menü dorthin, klick da drauf). Dass die Gentoo-Wikis nicht mehr existieren und das Forum nicht über Google erreichbar sind, halte ich dagegen für fundamental. Das könnte Gentoo den Todesstoß geben. Ich wollte desletztens mal Ata over Ethernet ausprobieren. Über Google hab ich einen Link auf ein Gentoo-Tutorial gefunden. Allerdings war das Tutorial nicht mehr erreichbar, nicht mal über den Google-Cache. Irgendwo weiter unten in den Suchtreffern hab ich dann ein Debian-Tutorial gefunden. Gut AoE ist jetzt nicht gerade schwierig. Das sind nur 2 oder 3 Schritte. Aber bei komplexeren Dingen ist man da leider sehr schnell aufgeschmissen. Ich finde, die Google-Reaktivierung und die Einrichtung der Gentoo-Wikis sollten momentan die wichtigsten Entwicklungsziele von Gentoo überhaupt sein.

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich finde, die Google-Reaktivierung und die Einrichtung der Gentoo-Wikis sollten momentan die wichtigsten Entwicklungsziele von Gentoo überhaupt sein.

 

Full ACK. (Dass es kein offizielles Wiki von Gentoo selbst gab, war auch so ein böser Fehler. Man sollte daraus lernen).

----------

## hitachi

Hallo,

ich will hier mal etwas positives schreiben. Ich habe letztens bug 263358 geschrieben. Es ist nur ein Version bump und sicher ein nicht wirklich aufwendiges Programm. Keine vier Stunden später was es im tree. Das finde ich echt super.

Das mit der wiki ist schade aber ich sehe auch den Vorteil, dass es jetzt etwas ausgemüllt wird. Es ist ja auch noch fast alles auf der parallelen Seite mit .info vorhanden. Die neue wiki ist optisch auf jeden Fall viel besser.

----------

## hitachi

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zitat aus einem anderen Forum:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Hallo , ich habe jetzt ein Eee PC 4G , jetzt möchte ich mir noch paar Sachen drauf Installieren , habe nun zb sone datei *.tar.bz2 , aber wie installiert man denn sowas , im Handbuch vom ee pc steht nix wie man was installiert ! Wenn ich draufklicke öffnet sich nur n neuer Ordner mit Dateien wie zb bei einer zip Datei 
> ...

 

Vielleicht kann der Titel von diesem Threat geändert werden. Im Aufsatz hätte es hier sicher einen Fehler bezüglich Ausdruck gegeben  :Wink: 

----------

## Evildad

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich drängel niemanden Gentoo im speziellen oder Linux im allgemeinen auf. Die Zeit, dass ich anbiete, anderen Leuten die Rechner zum Laufen zu bringen, ist lange vorbei. Bringt viel Ärger, aber wenig Nutzen und kostet zuviel Zeit, weil die meisten Leute den Aufwand nicht sehen.
> 
> 

 

Genau das sind auch meine Erfahrungen. Und wenn etwas nicht funktioniert ist es immer Linux im allgemeinen das Schuld hat.

Und ich glaube mich zu wiederholen, dass wir diese Diskussion schon seit den Anfängen von Gentoo diskutieren und bis jetzt die Welt auch nicht untergegangen ist. 

Gentoo war und wird eben nie eine Mainstream Distribution sein und v.a. nicht für Leute die keine Lust haben sich ein wenig mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen.

----------

## hitachi

Ich bin zu Gentoo gekommen weil es mir von einem Freund aufgezwungen wurde. Seitdem ich mich um mein System selber kümmer (4 Jahre) weiß ich auch wie viel Aufwand es für Ihn war. Es ist aber computertechnisch das Beste, was mir je passiert ist. Ich spare auch viel Zeit dadurch - ich kann inzwischen auf alle Windoof Fragen einfach antworten: Keine Ahnung habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr.

----------

## misterjack

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Keine Ahnung habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr.

 

Yeah und da ziehen auch solche dummen Kommentare wie "du studierst das doch" auch nicht mehr.  Wenn jemand mit seinem Linux Probleme hat, helfe ich dafür aber gerne mal nur dieses Windoof tu ich mir nicht freiwillig an.

----------

## Evildad

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *hitachi wrote:*   Keine Ahnung habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr. 
> 
> Yeah und da ziehen auch solche dummen Kommentare wie "du studierst das doch" auch nicht mehr.  Wenn jemand mit seinem Linux Probleme hat, helfe ich dafür aber gerne mal nur dieses Windoof tu ich mir nicht freiwillig an.

 

Aber auch diese Aussagen bringen Dir nichts wenn du beruflich auf gewisse Windows Anwendungen angewiesen bist. 

(z.B. Virtual Infrastructure Client)

----------

## dertobi123

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *hitachi wrote:*   Keine Ahnung habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr. 
> 
> Yeah und da ziehen auch solche dummen Kommentare wie "du studierst das doch" auch nicht mehr.  Wenn jemand mit seinem Linux Probleme hat, helfe ich dafür aber gerne mal nur dieses Windoof tu ich mir nicht freiwillig an. 
> 
> Aber auch diese Aussagen bringen Dir nichts wenn du beruflich auf gewisse Windows Anwendungen angewiesen bist. 
> ...

 

VirtualBox mit nem Windows im Seamless-Mode ... viel schicker kanns nicht mehr gehen (gut, den VI Client von nem Citrix-Server holen wäre "noch" schöner  :Wink: )

----------

## Evildad

Genau so mach ich es ja selbst aber ich wollte damit sagen, dass man eigentlich nicht an Windows vorbeikommt.

Ob man es jetzt mag oder auch nicht beruflich ist man meistens darauf angewiesen.  Aber ich glaube wir schweifen ein wenig ab  :Smile: 

----------

## hitachi

Ich komme zum Glück komplett ohne Windows aus. Das wird sich sicher irgendwann wieder ändern. Ich weiß, dass es Programme gibt, welche nicht ohne zu installieren sind. Es fehlt mir aber kein bisschen.

----------

## return13

hier berichte ich mal als einer der Abtrünnigen:

Mittlerweile (ca. seit einem Jahr) bin auch ich bei Ubuntu angelangt, und im großen und ganzen auch ziemlich zufrieden. Es gibt hier und da einige Dinge die mich noch stören, wie z.B. das ich mir mein Window Manager nicht wirklich aussuchen kann. Aber im großen und ganzen überwiegen die Vorteile. Ein Hauptgrund für meinen Wechsel war das ich nun eigentlich nur noch am Notebook arbeite und es mir bei meiner Arbeit nicht leisten kann für ein Programm das ich gerade mal eben schnell brauch 3h zu kompilieren. Ein weiterer Grund für meinen Wechsel war das ich fand das Portage grundlegend überarbeitet werden müsste und komplett ersetzt werden müsste. Dabei konnt ich auch irgendwie nicht wirklich den Krieg zwischen den Devs nachvollziehen. Dort finde ich den Ansatz von Ubuntu doch wesentlich sinnvoller, bei dem ein Unternehmen die Richtung diktiert. Dort kann man sich zumindest sicher sein das es vorwärts geht, und die Entwickler sich nicht gegenseitig bekriegen. 

Nichts desto trotz würde ich Gentoo auch weiterhin verwenden, jedoch hauptsächlich an Rechnern auf die ich nicht zwingend angewiesen bin.

Ich finde Gentoo ist die ideale Distribution um mal hinter die Kulissen zu sehen, und ein grundlegend tieferes Verständnis für Linux zu bekommen.

Dieses Forum ist im Deutschsprachigem Raum wohl unersetzbar, da es zumindest meines Wissens nach keine vergleichbare Ansammlung von Geeks jeglicher Art gibt. Dies ist durchaus positiv gemeint. Also selbst wenn ich zur Zeit kein Gentoo mehr benutze wandele ich noch wie ein Geist ab und an hier durchs Forum  :Wink: 

Gruß

   return13

----------

## Klaus Meier

Auch wenn ich mich seit einem Jahr nicht mehr um Gentoo kümmern kann (geht aber hoffentlich bald wieder los), möchte ich meinen Senf zu diesem Thread beitragen.

Ok, es kann sein, dass die Nutzerzahlen zurück gehen. Aber was für Nutzer hatten wir denn mal? Es ging da so ein Hype wegen der Performance durchs Land, halt eben mit Stage1 und Compileroptionen bis zum Erbrechen. Deswegen sind viele zu Gentoo gekommen (ich übrigens auch), haben dann gemerkt, dass das alles Mumpitz ist und sind mit dem Hype wieder gegangen. Außerdem, wie zählt man denn die Nutzer? Wann war denn jemand von denen, die hier regelmäßig posten, das letzte Mal auf distrowatch?

Die Einarbeitung in Gentoo ist schwieriger, als in andere Distributionen. Zum Glück. Wer soll denn eine Distribution entwickeln, wenn die User nicht mal wissen, dass es eine fstab oder hosts oder ähnliches gibt. Wer einmal Gentoo installiert hat, der versteht die Grundzüge eines Linuxsystems. Und ich möchte kein System, welches glaubt, wie Windows alles für mich erledigen zu müssen. Ich kenne einige, die auf Ubuntu schwören, da geht alles zu 99% von alleine. Und am fehlenden Prozent werkeln die dann länger als an der Konfiguration eines ganzen Gentoo Systems, weil Ubuntu halt auf Klick und Fertig ausgelegt ist. Wenn nicht wirklich alles automatisch geht, dann ist es viel aufwändiger als bei Gentoo. Da ist mir ein System lieber, bei dem ich es zu Fuß machen muß, weil ich dann auch weiß, wie man das macht.

Und ansonsten, es gehen mehr Personen zum Hamburgerbräter als in mein Lieblingsrestaurant(hah, in 43 Minuten habe ich Feierabend...), na und? Soll ich deswegen zu MacIrgendwas gehen? Ich denke, es sind zur Zeit die Leute bei Gentoo, die Gentoo verdient. Zumindestens in diesem Forum.

----------

## EOF

1. Zu Gentoo als dem ultimativen Lernlinux

Ich denke man muss bezüglich dem "Lerneffekt" differenzieren, der sich bei Gentoo angeblich einstellt. Es ist schon richtig (rein subjektiv), dass diejenigen, welche sich jahrelang mit Gentoo herumgeschlagen haben, kein Anwenderproblem mehr schrecken kann. Trotzdem sollte man sich fragen, was man eigentlich gelernt hat und was man über Linux lernen will. Möchte man etwas über Designprinzipien von Linuxdistributionen erfahren, dann kann man sich dies über die entsprechende Literatur schneller aneignen. Programmieren und vielleicht sogar die Fähigkeit an "Linux" oder OS (als Entwickler) mitwirken zu können hat man sich durch Gentoo updaten auch nicht aneignen können. Ich sage euch aus Erfahrung, dass das Wissen über Protokolle, die nach einem halben Jahr überholt sind und durch was besseres ersetzt werden, absolut nicht erstrebenswert ist. Lernenswertes Wissen ist nachhaltiger.

D.h., wer stolz darauf ist nach stundenlanger Arbeit irgendetwas an seinem PC unter Gentoo zum laufen gebracht hat, was bei anderen Distributionen "out of the box" läuft, der tut mir leid.

2. Zu der schrumpfenden Community

Wer denkt, dass die schrumpfende Community etwas gutes hat, der studiert(e) wahrscheinlich BWL und denkt an "Gesundschrumpfen" oder ist ein Ignorant. Aus einer kleinen Community gehen sicherlich weniger Entwickler hervor, als aus einer großen Community. Die Informationsflut kann nicht mehr bewältigt werden, Pakete werden

seltener aktualisiert und Gentoo hängt insgesamt hinterher. An diesem Punkt sind wir jetzt. 

Gibt es zu dieser Geschichte eigentlich aktuelle Statements der verantwortlichen? Ist ja eigentlich ein Skandal...

@Klaus

Distrowatch ist mittlerweile ziemlich tot. Sonst findet man Trafficstatistiken über das Forum in diesem Thread oder im Netz.

 *Quote:*   

> Wer einmal Gentoo installiert hat, der versteht die Grundzüge eines Linuxsystems. 

 

Das gerade nicht. Wer einmal Gentoo installiert hat, der hat ein Protokoll abgearbeitet. Derjenige muss daraus keine Erkenntnisse gezogen haben.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *EOF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Klaus
> 
> Distrowatch ist mittlerweile ziemlich tot. Sonst findet man Trafficstatistiken über das Forum in diesem Thread oder im Netz.
> ...

 

Wenn man davon Ausgeht das es dem $USER wirklich egal ist was bei der Installation passiert, dann mag das sehr wohl stimmen. Aber welchen Grund sollte man sonst haben, Gentoo zu verwenden und nicht Linux-xy? Also ich denke schon das man neugierig ist diese "Alte Installation ohne GUI-Installer" auszuprobieren um zu sehen und zu verstehen was da passiert. Gentoo ist besonders bei Geräten ohne CD-ROM wunderbar oder wenn man etwas auf mehreren Rechnern übers Netz installieren mag.

Andersherum ist es auch wohl so das viele erst zu Gentoo kommen und die Grundkenntnisse von Linux schon haben. Daher würde ich auch nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen das es unbedingt in diesem Bereich viel zu lernen gibt. Das neue kommt eher aus der Gentoo-Community die den ein oder anderen Tipp gibt. Entsprechende Verweise zu interessanter Literatur über Programme wie Hal/Udev/evdev usw bevor dies in anderen Communitys überhaupt der Fall ist. Eben weil bei Gentoo ein paar Einstellungen nicht ganz automatisch laufen.. Oder weil man etwas neues aktuelles haben möchte bevor andere es haben! Ein Beispiel ist z.B Beryl oder Compize...

Auch und da bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, weil ich es bei Ubuntu und Co noch nicht beobachtet habe.. war wie schnell es eine Xen-Installation für Gentoo gab. Bei Ubuntu finde ich ist es immer noch ein krampf den aktuellen (originalen) Nvidia-Treiber zu installieren. Vielleicht lernt man bei Gentoo nicht zwangsläufig mehr. Aber im Vergleich zu anderen Distributionen schon denke ich. Und wenn es nur die Diziplin des Nachschlagens und (Mit)Schreibens einer guten Dokumentation ist :) Der Vorteil von anderen Betriebsystemen ist diesbezüglich auch eine Nachteil :) (Man kommt erst gar nicht auf die Idee sich über etwas zu informieren...).

Oh schon so spät.... ich komme später nochmal drauf zurück!

----------

## mv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Aber welchen Grund sollte man sonst haben, Gentoo zu verwenden und nicht Linux-xy?

 

Vorteile wurden doch schon zuhauf genannt (wenn auch vielleicht nicht in diesem Thread). Vor allem sind dies die generellen Vorteile einer Source-basierten Distribution. Allen voran: die fließenden Upgrades und die Anpassung an das eigene System (was insbesondere heißt: Vermeidung ungewünschter Abhängigkeiten) durch USE-Flags. Die Notwendigkeit des manuellen Konfigurierens betrachte ich als Nachteil.

----------

## think4urs11

 *EOF wrote:*   

> wer stolz darauf ist nach stundenlanger Arbeit irgendetwas an seinem PC unter Gentoo zum laufen gebracht hat, was bei anderen Distributionen "out of the box" läuft, der tut mir leid.

 

Nimms mir nicht übel aber das ist etwas sehr überheblich.

Andere Beispiele für derartigen Stolz:

- Sekretärin ist stolz darauf in Word (ohne Schulung) einen genau passendenen hochvariablen Serienbrief mit DB-Anbindung erstellt zu haben der ihr die Arbeit erleichtert.

-> sie hätt sich auch was fertiges kaufen können aber $Chef will kein Geld ausgeben

- $Außendienstler erstellt sich in Excel in seiner Freizeit eine Arbeitsmappe in der er nur 5 grundlegende Zahlen eintippt und das Ding spuckt ihm alle daraus abgeleiteten Zahlen aus die der Kunde braucht. Die Vorlagen die er von seiner eigenen Firma dafür hat sind zu umständlich/unvollständig/...

-> er hat nicht viel davon (seine Kunden ggf. aber sehr wohl)

- Ein 'gut vernetzter' Mensch erstellt sich diverse Filter, Sortiermechanismen usw. um der täglich einströmenden Infoflut Herr zu werden

-> er kann sich dies selbst erstellen oder auf Dienste wie OtherInBox ausweichen

...

Alles Beispiele bei denen das dafür notwendige Wissen eine sehr geringe Halbwertszeit hat (neue Officeversion etc.).

Gerade im IT-Bereich ist es 'völlig normal' das egal was man sich aneignet nur eine (sehr begrenzte) Zeit auch sinnvolles Wissen ist. Wer weiß heute z.B. noch wie man mit qemm die paar damals nötigen Extra-KB aus dem Lowmem kratzen konnte, wer weiß in 3 Jahren noch wie eine xorg.conf ohne Hal aussehen sollte, welche Klimmzüge mußte man damals machen um eine translating bridge sauber ans Laufen zu bekommen, waren es nun NDIS oder ODI-Treiber,  .......

Ich lebe seit 15 Jahren mit der Tatsache das egal was ich lerne wird -von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen- in spätestens 5 Jahren niemand mehr interessieren und doch brauche ich dieses Wissen heute.

Ja ich weiß du wolltest nur auf Gentoo<->$Distro abzielen aber im Endeffekt ist es das gleiche. Es geht darum aus den vorhandenen Grundzutaten mit den gegebenen Mitteln das zu erzeugen was man braucht. (Schweinefleisch+Ei+Semmelbrösel+Salz+Pfeffer+Pflanzenfett+Energie=Schnitzel vs. Gentoo+Anleitung+Schweiß='mein' PC)

Aus der Sicht eines Hufschmieds natürlich alles ziemlicher Irrsinn. Der lernte sein Handwerk mit 14 und mit 60 konnte er (nach 20 Jahren Koma) direkt nahtlos wieder weiterarbeiten. Ein Huf ist ein Huf, ein Hammer weiterhin ein Hammer (ok, es gibt da jetzt die neuen mit verstellbarer Wucht), ...

Ich finde _jeder_ der sich mit Gentoo/$Distro/Bratpfanne ernsthaft beschäftigt um daraus/damit etwas zu machen das ihn interessiert/er für seine kleine Welt für notwendig erachtet/zum Weltfrieden führt/... sollte respektiert werden, egal ob man für sich selbst darin einen Sinn sieht oder nicht.

... das ganze ist aber ziemlich OT bezogen auf diesen Thread ...

Was die schrumpfende Community angeht hat das sicher mehrere Gründe und es gibt kein Patentrezept.

- es gibt neue Hypes wie Web2.0

- der  durchschnittliche User will weniger lernen, der Anteil 'echter' Nur-User ist höher als früher

- die Bereitschaft Freizeit für 'seine' Distro zu opfern ist zuwenig ausgeprägt

- es gibt keine klare Marschrichtung innerhalb der Devs (die auch ernsthaft durchgesetzt wird)

- es gibt zuviele Baustellen und zu wenig Hände, daher kaum Bewegung

- natürlich auch die fragwürdige .htaccess/robots.txt bzgl. Google

Ob das Wiki nun unbedingt 'offiziellen' Status braucht oder nicht darüber kann man streiten. Menge und Richtigkeit des Inhalts wären auch als offizielles Wiki kaum anders als im inoffiziellen Status (da es sowieso von den meisten als quasi-offiziell benutzt wurde).

Was definitiv ein dickes Problem war/ist, ist der 'Crash' - dummer Fehler der Betreiber. Kann vergleichbares auch mit offiziellen Seiten passieren? Im Zweifelsfall ja, nobody's perfect.

----------

## disi

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> - der  durchschnittliche User will weniger lernen, der Anteil 'echter' Nur-User ist höher als früher
> 
> 

 

Das ist eigentlich was mich stutzig macht. Es gibt allgemein mehr Linux User seit 2003 und trotzdem werden es weniger fuer Gentoo. Wichtig ist doch das man denen, die sich hierher verirren, einen positiven Eindruck vermittelt. Wenn diese dann zu anderen Distributionen wechseln und damit nicht zufrieden sind kommen sie vielleicht wieder.

Es gibt aber immer noch ziemlich viele aktive Gentoo Menschen hier. 

Positives Erlebnis: das problem vor 2 Tagen mit dem lvm2 ebuild fuer unstable, da war ruckzuck ein Forums Beitrag und Bugreport, dann haben glaube 6 Leute versucht gemeinsam das Problem zu loesen. Nach etwa 4 Stunden war das ebuild hard masked und mittlerweile wieder im portage und fixed.

Da ich mich ehrlich gesagt nie so intensiv mit einer Distribution auseinandergezetzt habe wie mit Gentoo, kann ich keine Vergleiche anbringen. Ausserdem ist hier keiner ueberheblich und kaltschnaeutzig, sondern es gibt einen freundlich sachlichen Umganston  :Smile: 

//edit: ok that lvm2 thing took about 12 hours  :Smile: 

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Was die schrumpfende Community angeht hat das sicher mehrere Gründe und es gibt kein Patentrezept.
> 
> - es gibt neue Hypes wie Web2.0
> 
> - der durchschnittliche User will weniger lernen, der Anteil 'echter' Nur-User ist höher als früher
> ...

 

Dazu ein paar Worte von mir,

Die User, die auf solch dubiose Rattenfänger wie Web2.0 hereinfallen, wären sowieso die allerletzten, die hier bei Gentoo landen. Da könnte ich eher noch meine Grosseltern für Betriebssystemtheorien begeistern...... Daraus folgt dann natürlich auch, dass es zu wenige Devs gibt (Punkt 2+3 von dir).

Und was ist mit .htacces/robots.txt gemeint? Wird hier google "ausgesperrt"?

meinen Senf zum Thema,

ich merke nicht so, dass sich das legen würde, da ich einer derer bin, die sich nur noch selten sehen lassen.

Das liegt daran, dass mein Router und meine Programmierkiste rund laufen und ich ausser einem Update alle 4 Wochen nichts mehr daran zu tun habe. Bisher gab es auch keine Probleme.

Vor kurzem hatte ich einige Probleme mit den ati-Treibern und compiz, aber das war auch relativ flott gelöst. Und dass ich an der Kiste nicht mehr herumbastle liegt daran, dass ich dort fast nur Windows laufen habe (brauche ich für die Ausbildung).

Allerdings bin ich oft lesend hier und wenn mich ein Thema mal interessiert, dann schreibe ich wie hier auch mal.

----------

## avx

 *Quote:*   

> Und was Und was ist mit .htacces/robots.txt gemeint? Wird hier google "ausgesperrt"?

 Bereits seit Monaten, versuch doch mal "site:forums.gentoo.org gentoo"   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## disi

Krass, ich habe site:forums.gentoo.org gentoo in meine search engine oben rechts bei Mozilla reingepackt und gesucht. Wie erwartet keine Ergebnisse.

Dann auf Yahoo gestellt und bekam Ergebnisse aus dem Jahre 2002-2007.

Ploetzlich schlaegt mir Mozilla vor "forums.gentoo.org" zu den Suchmaschinen hinzuzufuegen. Gesagt getan und siehe da aktuelle Ergebnisse  :Smile: 

Da sucht nun Mozilla fuer mich das Forum ab.

Danke fuer den Tip!

//edit: wow, mein 300. post   :Embarassed: Last edited by disi on Tue Apr 14, 2009 6:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## avx

Tja, auch ein eigener yacy-Server würde schon helfen. Ich hab's mal probiert und es funktioniert mehr als annehmbar, aber leider habe ich keine Kapazitäten frei, um andere auch darauf zugreifen zu lassen  :Sad:  Eine diesbezügliche Anfrage beim Staff, ob die dafür nicht einen Server abstellen könnten, blieb bis jetzt unbeantwortet.

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *disi wrote:*   

> Das ist eigentlich was mich stutzig macht. Es gibt allgemein mehr Linux User seit 2003 und trotzdem werden es weniger fuer Gentoo.

 

Was ja meine These bestätigt. Bezogen auf _alle_ Linuxuser gibt es im Verhältnis immer weniger die sich gerne mit dem wie-geht-was beschäftigen. Und da es mehr Distros gibt als damals und diverse davon den Nur-User besser bedienen als Gentoo wandern natürlich auch einige ab. (Und einige weniger wandern von dort zu)

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Die User, die auf solch dubiose Rattenfänger wie Web2.0 hereinfallen, wären sowieso die allerletzten, die hier bei Gentoo landen. 

 

Web 2.0 ist nicht nur Twitter  :Wink: 

googlemaps/facebook/$whateverVZ/blogging/last.fm/2nd world/...

Es gibt heute einfach sehr viel mehr was man im Web anstellen kann als früher. (Und je nach Auslegung gehört eine _Menge_ Zeug zu Web2.0) Selbst wenn man kaum etwas davon selbst nutzt, es benötigt trotzdem Zeit die man ohne das ggf. mit seinem Fummeltrieb an Gentoo verbraten hätte.

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Und was ist mit .htacces/robots.txt gemeint? Wird hier google "ausgesperrt"?

 

Genau das. Ich weiß grade nicht ob es exklusiv Google trifft aber eher auch andere Suchmaschinen. Soll wieder aktiviert werden wenn fgo auf neuer Hardware läuft (dickerer Server, reverse proxy davor, etc.) Diese Umstellung sollte allerdings bereits um den Jahreswechsel herum erfolgen.

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Irgendwann hat der eine oder andere die Faxen dicke und möchte nur noch mit geringstmöglichen Aufwand, ohne nächtelange Kompilierorgien, eine benutzbare Kiste haben.

 

Der Vorteil anderer Distries ist eher das $setzwasein oft schneller funktioniert als unter Gentoo - wenn es funktionert. Wenn aber nicht fummelt man ggf.(?) umso länger daran herum.

Allgemein gesprochen ist es auch keine wirkliche Lösung die Distro zu wechseln weil $setzwasein dort besser funktionert, denn morgen braucht man $wasanderes und das funktioniert dort dann nur mit extremem Aufwand - wieder Distro wechseln? Ein Gentoouser ist eher daran gewöhnt Hirn+CLI zu benutzen um etwas ans Laufen zu bekommen, die vielen (z.B.) Umsteiger Win->Ubuntu sind dort dann genauso verloren wie unter Win wenns klemmt.

Wer sich bewußt für Gentoo entscheidet tendiert eher zur Technikaffinität, will (weniger) nur konsumieren. Der Anteil solcher Personen zur Gesamtmenge $PC-Benutzer wurde in den letzten Jahren aber konstant kleiner. Und auch eher interessierte Personen wandern manchmal ab - veränderte persönliche Situation wie Familie, der Wechsel ins Berufsleben nach dem Studium, ein generell breiteres Angebot seine 'unproduktive' Zeit totzuschlagen usw. fordern hier logischerweise ihren Tribut. Und natürlich auch die angesprochenen Großeltern - vor 10 Jahren hat das PC-Gedöns noch wesentlich weniger Menschen angezogen als heute.

----------

## EOF

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Gentoouser ist eher daran gewöhnt Hirn+CLI zu benutzen um etwas ans Laufen zu bekommen.
> 
> 

 

Bevor ich selbst versuche ein Gentoo-Problem zu lösen schaue ich lieber im Forum. Da ist das Problem meistens schon längere Zeit in 80% der Fälle gelöst. Früher, zu Googles zeiten  :Smile: , schon in 99% der Fälle.

```

Wer sich bewußt für Gentoo entscheidet tendiert eher zur Technikaffinität, will (weniger) nur konsumieren.

```

Ich interessiere mich für Linuxspezifische Technik, nicht aber für z.B. durch unsauber eingepflegte Programme entstandene Probleme. Ich würde es auch nicht schlecht finden, wenn User mit gleicher Hardware (z.B. gleiches Notebook) nicht alle den gleichen Konfigurationshorror durchmachen müssten. Zeit oder die Möglichkeit zum Konsumieren hat man mit Gentoo bei aktueller Hardware oft nicht. 

Ich hatte mal eine live cd von Ubuntu getestet und alles lief einfach so. Das wäre ein schöner Start für ein Gentoo system ... ! Aus einer funktionierenden Konfiguration kann man auch lernen...

----------

## disi

 *EOF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich interessiere mich für Linuxspezifische Technik, nicht aber für z.B. durch unsauber eingepflegte Programme entstandene Probleme. Ich würde es auch nicht schlecht finden, wenn User mit gleicher Hardware (z.B. gleiches Notebook) nicht alle den gleichen Konfigurationshorror durchmachen müssten. Zeit oder die Möglichkeit zum Konsumieren hat man mit Gentoo bei aktueller Hardware oft nicht. 
> 
> 

 

Aber das spricht ja dann gegen die Idee von Gentoo?

z.B. nicht den usseligen Network Manager und anderes mit jeder Gnome Installation gleich mitbekommt. Bei Software Paketen tut sich ja etwas durch die Sets, da gibt es fuer KDE glaube so an die 10 von den devs und notfalls baut man sich selbst eines.

Eine make.conf zu konfigurieren gehoert nunmal zu jeder installation. Natuerlich kann man sich da auch Beispiele aus dem Forum suchen oder hat schon eine eigene parat. 

Fuer den Kernel gibt es Genkernel, der einem alle moeglichen Module schon mitbaut und schon hast du ein Operating System.

alles danach:

init ist individuell

user sind individuell

Netzwerke sind individuell

WM sind individuell

Anwendungen sind individuell

Was du moechtest ist ein image das schon alles mitbringt fuer eine spezielle Hardware mit allen moeglichen Paketen und dann kann man anfangen Dinge zu entfernen, die man nicht moechte (siehe Ubuntu, CentOS)?

So wie die anderen paar hundert Distros zu sein holt doch auch nicht mehr Anwender...Last edited by disi on Wed Apr 15, 2009 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## avx

 *Quote:*   

> wenn User mit gleicher Hardware (z.B. gleiches Notebook) nicht alle den gleichen Konfigurationshorror

 Nicht Horror, Vielfalt.

Das fängt doch schon beim Kernel an, Module vs. Built-In, überhaupt Support für z.B. Bluetooth? Welche FS? Welchen Sprachsupport? Sicherheitsfeatures wie ACLs und/oder SELinux? Freie ATI/Nvidia-Treiber oder doch lieber prop? Allein wenn man sich ansieht, wieviele Flags für z.B. mplayer existieren, gibt das schon dutzende sinnvolle Kombinationsmöglichkeiten. Manche linken das noch mit uclibc/dietlibc/... statt glibc, Dinge wie Vorbis-Support lieber intern oder extern, wenn extern, gegen welche Version wird gelinkt, etc. pp. Es gibt ja schon genug Server, die fertiggebaute Pakete vorhalten, aber die entsprechen nun einmal dem Standard-Desktopprofil, ergo nicht optimal.

Ein P2P-basierter Buildcluster wäre was feines, aber da muss man sich ja wieder um Sicherheit kümmern, vom Overhead der Verteilung mal ganz zu schweigen.

Natürlich kostet der Bau eines zugeschnittenen Systems viel $Value, in diesem Falle Zeit. Andere wollen spezielle Autos, die kosten Zeit und Geld - das ist nunmal der Preis der Individualität. Zum schnellen Testen eines Programms fänd ich hier und da ein Binpkg auch nicht verkehrt, aber spätestens, wenn ich das Ding gut finde, möchte ich es auch so haben, wie ich es will.

Ich hab Ubuntu, SUSE und Fedora über die Jahre hinweg immer wieder getestet, aber ich komme damit einfach nicht zurecht. Entweder ich muss eine Defaultinstall ausmisten oder fange auch mit einem Basesystem an, dann muss ich aber Wikis wälzen, damit mal ein prop. Nv-Treiber läuft, diverse Repos einbinden um Codecs zu bekommen und vieles dergleichen mehr.

Gentoo ist imho ein bisschen wie mutt, "all distros suck, this one just sucks less".

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *EOF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bevor ich selbst versuche ein Gentoo-Problem zu lösen schaue ich lieber im Forum. Da ist das Problem meistens schon längere Zeit in 80% der Fälle gelöst. Früher, zu Googles zeiten :), schon in 99% der Fälle.
> 
> 

 

Nun ja... das ist ja der Punkt wo du meintest das man nichts lernt sondern nur Befehle abarbeitete. Natürlich ist das am Anfang so und überhaupt ist das Überall so! (Viel zu viele Menschen Googlen nur noch statt zu verstehen... - aber ich will nicht abschweifen.) Nur das man bei $OS-X oft googlet und von 100 Disskussionen nur ein oder zwei findet die auf das eigene Problem zutreffen und gelöst sind. Aber das Thema lasse ich mal ruhen weil dazu schon sehr viel geschrieben wurde.

Linux bedeutet für mich das man über die Probleme spricht und löst statt sie zu verheimlichen oder dem $User vorzugaukeln es gibt keine.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte mal eine live cd von Ubuntu getestet und alles lief einfach so. Das wäre ein schöner Start für ein Gentoo system ... ! Aus einer funktionierenden Konfiguration kann man auch lernen...

 

Ich finde man muss die Vielfalt auch erst zu verstehen wissen, es ist in meinen Augen durchaus keine Konkurrenz-denken wenn Ubuntu in dem Punkt besser ist dann benutz es. Und sei es nur um herauszufinden mit welchen Konfigurationen und Treibern es arbeitet. Wenn man bei Gentoo in dem Fall noch nachteile hat, dann zeigt das nur das man da etwas noch nicht richtig verstanden hat oder eben falsch eingestellt hat. Auf lange Sicht tendiert man mit Gentoo/Linux einfach zu wenigeren Problemen, das ist meine Erfahrung. Sonst würde ich es auch nicht benutzen, noch überwiegen aber die Vorteile bei weiten den Nachteilen.

 *Quote:*   

> wenn User mit gleicher Hardware (z.B. gleiches Notebook)

 

Also das Wiki, gab (und wird es in Zukunft bestimmt auch wieder geben) gibt da die Möglichkeit die Konfigurationen nachzuschlagen und so hat man dann wieder ratz fatz die Ideale Konfiguration für sein Notebook. Eine Installation von Linux ist immer noch viel schneller als eine von Windows. Selbst bei Gentoo hat man im Idealfall sofort Zugang zum Internet und aktuelle Software installiert mit allen Patches usw. Das ganze geht noch schneller wenn man einen eigenen Portage-Mirror im Netzwerk hat :) Überhaupt hab ich fast KEINE Ausfallzeiten mehr dadurch das immer etwas funktionier und läuft. Die downtime meiner Geräte liegt fast bei wenigen Stunden im Jahr wenn es zu einem Hardwaredefekt kam.

Selbst beim Installieren oder Updaten kann ich in den meisten Fällen ohne Probleme weiterarbeiten. Ausgenommen sind vielleicht irgendwelche Probleme mit Cups wo der Drucker dann nicht mag. Aber seit dem ich mir einen Brother-Drucker mit nativem Linux-Treiber zugelegt habe ist auch das gegessen.

 *Quote:*   

> die Möglichkeit zum Konsumieren hat man mit Gentoo bei aktueller Hardware oft nicht

 

Das sehe ich auch anders.. bei wirklich aktueller Hardware hat man schnell einen neuen Kernel installiert oder einen Patch eingepflegt der eben diese Hardware unterstützt. Aber ich stimme dir zu was die einpflege der stable-Geschichte im Moment gefühlt hinterher hängt.

 *ph030 wrote:*   

> Ein P2P-basierter Buildcluster wäre was feines

 

So was will ich mir schon die ganze Zeit aufsetzen. Aber leider hab ich immer zu viel vor daher bleibt das hängen :( Wenn man andere nicht beteiligt würde mir das auch schon sehr viel bringen. Also das ich in meinem Rechner-Cluster lauter ssh-Vernetzte Maschienen habe die die unterschiedlichen Konfigurationen kennen und entsprechend Pakete bauen können. Oder eben Vorgebaut bereithalten.

Interessant unter diesen Aspekt des Fremd-Bauens als Dienstleistung könnte ich mir auch vorstellen im Claud-Computing bei Amazon mal eben ein paar Ressourcen zu leihen um mir in 5 Minuten mal mein selbst compiliertes Gentoo aufzusetzen ^^

Nochmal zur schrumpfenden Gemeinde:

Mir ist es in der Tat egal wie viele Menschen gentoo einsetzen oder wie viele User im Forum registriert sind oder dies besuchen. Solange die Linux-Community wächst und die Gentoo-Entwickler sich nicht spalten oder ihre Entwicklung komplett einstellen. Vielleicht wirkt die Flaute in diesem (Deutschen) Forum nur so extrem? Die Englischsprachigen haben doch noch einen regen Zulauf oder? Wie schaut es denn mit den Statistiken von gentooforum.de aus? Ist es da das selbe Bild? Welches Gefühl haben die Personen die den Gentoo-Stand beim Linux-Tag/Cbit? betreuen? Wie ist das eigentlich bei den Gentoo-Treffen in München usw..

Das würde mich viel mehr interessieren :)

----------

## mrsteven

Mit Gentoo bekomme ich, wenn ich etwas Zeit investiere, ein System, das genau so funktioniert wie ich es haben möchte. Ubuntu funktioniert zwar irgendwie einigermaßen, aber gerade das KDE von Kubuntu fühlt sich irgendwie kaputt an (Icon-Unterschriften, die sich gegenseitig überschreiben, ein Paketmanager, der sich hin und wieder einfach verabschiedet...). Dazu kann ich mich bei Gentoo frei entscheiden welche Software ich benutze - niemand drückt mir z.B. momentan ein halbfertiges KDE 4 auf. Ich kann mich frei entscheiden: Will ich den Network-Manager oder nicht? Brauche ich HAL? Gnome-Abhängigkeiten auf einem KDE-System? Die Flexibilität alleine würde schon reichen, aber gerade zum Programmieren ist es sehr praktisch, wenn man als netten Nebeneffekt einer Source-Distribution noch eine stabile und vollständige Programmierumgebung dazu bekommt.  :Wink:  Ganz davon abgesehen ist die Unterstützung hier im Forum echt klasse.

Ich würde mir jedoch ein offizielles Wiki und etwas schnellere Bugfixes (gerade wenn es Patches gibt) wünschen, weiß allerdings auch dass es an Entwicklern fehlt. Hätte ich ein einfach zu wartendes Testsystem und etwas mehr Zeit würde ich gerne aushelfen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Was die Situation mit Bugs und Patches angeht, habe ich den Eindruck, dass es derzeit recht ordentlich funktioniert. Was fehlt, ist Manpower. Dieses Jahr habe ich bisher 93 Bug-Reports geschrieben. 57 wurden davon bislang abgewickelt. Die verbleibenden 36 sind größtenteils leicht zu fixen, aber es fehlt anscheinend an devs bzw. den devs an Zeit.

----------

## manuels

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Was fehlt, ist Manpower. Dieses Jahr habe ich bisher 93 Bug-Reports geschrieben. 57 wurden davon bislang abgewickelt.

 93 allein dieses Jahr?

Da kommt mir irgendwie in den Verdacht warum die Manpower fehlt... waren die wirklich alle noetig? (koennte ja sein)

----------

## Erdie

Ich verstehe alle die Argumente für Gentoo und letztendlich verwende ich es ja auch aus den gleichen Gründen. 

Jetzt möchte ich in diesem Kontext mal was loswerden, was mich momentan beschäftigt und mich daran zweifeln läßt, ob Gentoo wirklich für den produktiven Betrieb geeignet ist.

Momentan steht, wie wir alle wissen, das xorg Update auf 1.5 an. Wenn ich alle die damit in Verbindung stehenden Probleme im Forum lese, wird mir ganz flau im Magen. Das Problem verschärft sich dadurch, dass ich mein Notebook as DAW (Digital Audio Workstation) produktiv   :Exclamation:   nutze in Verbindung mit einem professionellem 36 Kanal Audio Interface. Am 3. Mai habe ich den Auftrag, die Abschiedsgala Veranstaltung eines Vostandsmitglieds des größten Softwarekonzerns Europas aufzunehmen (ich möchte keine Namen nennen) in dem ein Orchester mit 65 Mann Besetzung und 2 Konzertflügeln eine Uraufführung spielen. Ich werde ein ganzes Arsenal von Mikrofonen aufbauen, die ein kleines Vermögen kosten und das beteiligte Videoteam erwartet von mir eine Bild - Ton Synchronisation.

Alles, also wirklich alles, hängt davon ab, das mein Gentoo Notebook stabil und zuverlässig funktioniert. Jetzt häufen sich bei mir die Pakete, die installiert werden sollen, bei jedem "emerge --sync" und ich muß mich zusammenreißen es doch nicht zu versuchen. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es in einem Fiasko endet, wie es in einigen Posts zu lesen ist.  Also muß ich wochenlang ohne Update auskommen, weil ich das Risiko nicht eingehen kann. Sollte es zu einem Fiasko kommen, habe ich momentan keine Zeit, mich Stunden - oder tagelang um eine Lösung zu kümmern. Das war früher mal so aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. Diese alles läßt mich daran zweifeln, ob Gentoo noch das richtige für meinen Zweck ist, obwohl ich Gentoo grundsätzlich "liebe". Es darf einfach nicht sein, dass ein reguläres Update mit solchen Risiken verbunden ist und die Risiken ist offensichtlich präsent wie man immer wieder im Forum lesen kann. Kann jemand verstehen, was ich damit sagen möchte?

-Erdie

----------

## musv

Nein, kann ich nicht. 

Dein Notebook läuft im derzeitigen Zustand, richtig? Warum willst du es dann ändern? Funktioniert irgendwas in Bezug auf die Audiofunktionen nicht? Hängt es im Serverbetrieb 24/7 am Netz, wodurch die neuesten Sicherheitsupdates sinnvoll wären? 

Die ständige emerge-sync-Krankheit ist wohl typisch bei Gentoo-Nutzern. Ich hab auch mal 'ne Zeit lang (als der Rechner noch 24 Stunden durchlief) täglich Updates gemacht. Mach die Updates, wenn du Zeit hast. Und wenn du es alternativ nicht erwarten kannst, ein Produktiv-System zu updaten, dann mach der erst auf einem Testrechner mit vergleichbarer Konfiguration.

Wenn ich vor allem eins durch Gentoo im speziellen oder Linux im allgemeinen gelernt hab: Unter Zeitdruck geht eine kompliziertere Konfiguration / Installation fast immer schief. Wenn der Druck dann weg ist oder du irgendwann mal zufällig über die Lösung stolperst, ist die Sache in Bruchteilen der Zeit erledigt. 

PS: Viel Spaß bei SAP  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Was fehlt, ist Manpower. Dieses Jahr habe ich bisher 93 Bug-Reports geschrieben. 57 wurden davon bislang abgewickelt. 93 allein dieses Jahr?
> 
> Da kommt mir irgendwie in den Verdacht warum die Manpower fehlt... waren die wirklich alle noetig? (koennte ja sein)

 

Von einer Hand voll Dups abgesehen, meine ich ja. Kein Problem ist so gering, dass es nicht einen Fehlerbericht verdient. Dafür gibt es das Feld "severity". Klar, ich hätte alles aus der Kategorie "trivial" weglassen können. Da geht es um veraltete Homepage-Links, Tippfehler, doppelte Abhängigkeiten in ebuilds usw. Das Gleiche gilt für QA: ich hätte die QA-Meldungen ignorieren können. Aber ich denke, wenn man damit anfängt, Fehler oder Makel als so unerheblich einzustufen, dass es nicht wert ist, sie in Ordnung zu bringen (oder es zumindest zu versuchen), liegt die Distribution im Sterben.

----------

## manuels

Mr. Anderson: Prinzipiell hast du recht. Moechte jetzt nicht pauschal sagen, dass die Bugreports Unsinn waren - da muss man sich wahrscheinlich jeden Fall einzeln ansehen.

Broken Links zu reparieren sind z.B. als Admin eine nervige Sache, aber als User nicht zu wissen wohin verlinkt werden soll ebenso.

musv: Das kann ich nur unterstuezten. Moechte ich ein Gentoo-Produktivsystem, nutze ich nur glsa-check und ab und zu mal ein Update, falls ein neues Feature raus kommt, welches ich benoetige.

ein emerge -Du macht man schon ganz gern mal als Gentoo User - dann darf man sich aber auch nicht wundern, dass man nur rumbasteln muss.

----------

## Erdie

Das mag ja sein, man muß nicht ständig updaten. Wenn man jedoch zu lange wartet, läuft man irgendwann in richtig ernsthafte Probleme. Dann läuft der Update gar nicht mehr durch. Irgendwann ist man genötigt, ein World Update zu fahren.

----------

## EOF

@Erdie

Die Situation kenne ich. Man ist bei Gentoo ja regelrecht "gezwungen" updates zu machen. Auf der einen Seite weil es süchtig macht "rolling rolling rolling ..." und auf der anderen Seite, weil man befürchten muss, dass man bei zu langem warten am Tage des updates den Rechner nicht mehr produktiv nutzen kann. 

Den Kubunturechner meiner Mutter aktualisiere ich nur jedes Jahr. Man stelle sich das bei Gentoo vor, wenn man nicht gerade ein minimales System hat.

PS: Ich sehe keinen Lerneffekt darin mich mit jedem abgebrochenen emerge selbst zu beschäftigen. Die meisten Probleme löse ich sofort und schnell. Manche andere Probleme führen aber zu einem Bugreport oder zu einem ungelösten Problem im Forum. Dann kann man sich evtl. an dem entsprechenden Thread beteiligen. Die Helden, die jedes Problem selbst lösen und weder Bugreports ausfüllen noch ins Forum schreiben sind mir suspekt.

Sehr bedauerlich ist es auch, dass viele dieser Probleme noch Wochen ud teilweise Jahre nach der Lösung im Forum bestehen bleiben. D.h. jeder User muss dafür Zeit aufwenden. Es ist ganz sicher nicht der Gentoo weg jeden User erneut mit bekannten Problemen zu belasten. Es werden wohl noch zu wenige Bugreports geschrieben. Ich schreibe normalerweise nur welche, wenn das Problem wirklich nicht mit ein paar Handgriffen zu beheben ist, da ich sonst nichts anderes tun würde als Bugreports zu schreiben.

----------

## manuels

Das schon, aber jede Woche alle Pakages "upzudaten" ist wirklich uebertrieben.

So etwas reicht IMHO auch alle drei Monate um das von dir erwaehnte Problem zu umgehen.

----------

## misterjack

Ich habe erst letztens einen Rechner geupdated, der zuvor ein Jahr nicht in Betrieb war. Unter Beachtung der üblichen Updateanleitungen, die Gentoo veröffentlicht gabs keine Probleme. Dass man zum Updaten gezwungen ist, kann ich nicht bestätigen.

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Jetzt häufen sich bei mir die Pakete, die installiert werden sollen, bei jedem "emerge --sync" und ich muß mich zusammenreißen es doch nicht zu versuchen.

 

Klingt nach einem Problem des Benutzers und nicht einem von Gentoo   :Wink: 

Wenn jetzt bei Distri-XXX gerade das nächste Major Upgrade anstehen würde, müsstest Du dort mit noch viel Problemen rechnen, weil dabei ja praktisch alles ausgetauscht wird - das ist ja gerade einer der Vorteile von Gentoo, dass Du das nicht alles mit einem Schlag erledigen musst, sondern stückweise und wenn es Dir passt.

Zugegeben: Du bekommst Probleme, wenn Du mit dem Rechner unbedingt auch noch ins Netz musst und GLSA unbedingt ein Netz-Paket upgraden will, das unbedingt das neue xorg benötigt... es gibt halt (aus Mangel an manpower) keinen Backport von Security Patches: Die müsstest Du Dir dann selbst aus anderen Distris zusammensuchen, solange Du kein Upgrade riskieren willst. Aber wie oft kommt eine solche Situation vor? (Vor allem: Welches sinnvolle Netz-Paket besteht schon auf xorg-1.5 - vermutlich kannst Du da dann irgendwo bei den Abhängigkeiten patchen).

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Das mag ja sein, man muß nicht ständig updaten. Wenn man jedoch zu lange wartet, läuft man irgendwann in richtig ernsthafte Probleme. Dann läuft der Update gar nicht mehr durch. Irgendwann ist man genötigt, ein World Update zu fahren.

 

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich habe für meinen Vater eine coLinux Umgebung unter Windows aufgebaut die komplett mit Gentoo läuft. Das Ziel ist, dass er unter Windows nicht in das Internet kann, jedoch mit dem coLinux schon. Hierzu lasse ich darin KDE mit allem PiPaPo laufen. Nach gut einem Jahr hat mich mein Vater zu einem Update genötigt, weil gewisse Dinge einfach nicht mehr funktionierten, resp weil sich seine Ansprüche an das System ein wenig geändert hatten.

Klar hatte ich nach einem Jahr eine Menge zu updaten. Und klar waren da auch einige Bugs dabei die es zu umschiffen galt. Aber da gewisse Probleme mittlerweile kalter Kaffee waren und die Lösung an jeder Hinterhoftoilette  :Wink:  zu finden war, hat das Updaten nicht wirklich Probleme bereitet. Da ich ausserdem Daten und Programme strikt getrennt habe, konnte ich in ruhe auf meinem Windows Rechner alles emergen und ihm dann das fertige Programme-Image geben.

Oder ein anderes Beispiel. Ich habe meinen Laptop auf dem ich Zeitverwaltung, Jumpstart (für Solaris Systeme) und diverse andere Dinge mache. Gerade die Zeitverwaltung ist sehr wichtig, weil ich die Täglich für die Firma brauche. Wenn ich da schaue, was ich alles updaten sollte, rollen sich mir die Fussnägel zusammen. Andererseits, warum sollte ich das Zeugs überhaupt updaten? Solange ich keine Fehler feststelle, solange ich keine Beeinträchtigung habe und solang mein System keine Virenschleuder wird lasse ich die Updates einfach sein. Und wenn ich updaten muss, dann wird nicht einfach blind alles geupdatet sondern nur punktuell. Das ist es doch, was an Gentoo so toll ist. Ich entscheide selber was ich updaten muss. Die ganze Welt um mich herum hat den neusten Xorg, das neuste Compiz und wassweissichnoch? Schön für die Welt. Mein System läuft und solange ich damit keine Gefahr darstellen, ich keine Beeinträchtigung habe und ich keine neuen Pakete brauchen (welche wiederum andere installeirte Pakete updaten wollen) so lange lass ich den alten Kram halt drauf.

Just my 2 Cents

STiGMaTa

----------

## hitachi

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*    *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Was fehlt, ist Manpower. Dieses Jahr habe ich bisher 93 Bug-Reports geschrieben. 57 wurden davon bislang abgewickelt. 93 allein dieses Jahr?
> 
> Da kommt mir irgendwie in den Verdacht warum die Manpower fehlt... waren die wirklich alle noetig? (koennte ja sein) 
> 
> Von einer Hand voll Dups abgesehen, meine ich ja. Kein Problem ist so gering, dass es nicht einen Fehlerbericht verdient. Dafür gibt es das Feld "severity". Klar, ich hätte alles aus der Kategorie "trivial" weglassen können. Da geht es um veraltete Homepage-Links, Tippfehler, doppelte Abhängigkeiten in ebuilds usw. Das Gleiche gilt für QA: ich hätte die QA-Meldungen ignorieren können. Aber ich denke, wenn man damit anfängt, Fehler oder Makel als so unerheblich einzustufen, dass es nicht wert ist, sie in Ordnung zu bringen (oder es zumindest zu versuchen), liegt die Distribution im Sterben.

 

Ich halte so Fehler wie falsche Homepage Links auch für richtig wichtige Fehler. Wenn mann zB die HP zur Source nicht mehr finden kann ist eine Wartung und Suche nach Updates ziemlich schwer.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Alles, also wirklich alles, hängt davon ab, das mein Gentoo Notebook stabil und zuverlässig funktioniert.  [...] Sollte es zu einem Fiasko kommen, habe ich momentan keine Zeit, mich Stunden - oder tagelang um eine Lösung zu kümmern.

 

An der Stelle - mit Verlaub - ist deine Backupstrategie für den Arsch, wenn Du dir deshalb sorgen machst. Genauso gut kann das Ding morgen vom Tisch fallen und die Festplatte ist kaputt, die CPU stirbt eines Hitze-Todes, usw. usf.

Edit: Im Übrigen, wo wir von "produktivem" Einsatz reden: Auch Gentoo Systeme produktiv zu nutzen und gleichzeitig einigermaßen regelmäßig zu aktualisieren stellt kein Problem dar, so hab ich das ein oder andere System mit derzeit rund 400 Tagen Uptime laufen - letzter Reboot nach dem vmsplice Local Root Exploit. Was ein Ubuntu von einem Gentoo im produktiven Einsatz unterscheidet ist vor allem eins: Die Person vor dem System hat mehr Möglichkeiten auf den stabilen Betrieb und die Updates Einfluss zu nehmen, dies erfordert ein dementsprechendes Wissen und auch Verantwortungsbewusstsein.

----------

## Silenzium

Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob die deutsche oder die gesamte Gentoo-Gemeinde schrumpft, aber ich habe schon das Gefühl, dass die Distri weniger "cutting edge" geworden ist. Das ist natürlich ziemlich subjektiv, aber als ich 2005 zu Gentoo gekommen bin, meine ich, war Software deutlich schneller nach dem Release im Tree. Auch frage ich mich manchmal, warum Alpha- und Beta-Versionen überhaupt in den (unstable) Tree kommen und dann auch noch ewig da herumgammeln (digikam 0.9.5 z.B. da ist die finale Version schon lange draußen). Die Docs waren auch schon deutlich aktueller und über die miserable Forumssuche wurde ja schon geschrieben. Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, die Probleme, die ich teilweise mit portage, baselayout, etc. hatte, haben deutlich abgenommen.

Die einzige Alternative, die mir allerdings zu Gentoo einfällt, wäre Arch Linux. Doch aus Zeitmangel bin ich bisher nie dazu gekommen die Distribution mal länger auszuprobieren. 

Gentoo war übrigens mein Einstieg in die Linux-Welt und ist bisher die einzige Distri geblieben, die ich aktiv genutzt habe.

----------

## Erdie

Ich kann nur nochmal betonen: Das größte Problem ist momentan die fehlende Google Präsenz. Als ich früher bei kniffligen Linux Problemen gegoogelt hatte, kamen mit Abstand die besten und kompetentesten (und oft die einzigen) Lösungen aus dem Gentoo Foren. 

Heute dagegen findet man nur noch *buntu oder SuSE basierte Beiträge. Der Inhalt ist oftmals peinlich schlecht: "Klicke hier auf Yast, starte neu und es geht .. auch wenn ich nicht weiß warum" etc.

----------

## hitachi

Hier beschweren sich so viele über google und die zur Zeit nicht mögliche Suchfunktion wasauchimmer site:forums.gentoo.org .

Wenn das jemand im Mai noch zum Laufen bekommt, also den Umzug auf die dafür notwendigen Server durchführt und die Suche mit google dann auch wirklich wieder funktioniert, lade ich sie oder ihn in den Europapark ein. Wenn notwendig kann davor und oder danach auch bei mir in Freiburg auf der Gästematratze Nachtlage bezogen werden.

Alternativ kann bei schönem Wetter auch ein Flug als Pasagier mit dem Segelflugzeug (BVS) in Kirchzarten bei Freiburg gemacht werden.

Anreise usw. ist da nicht mit drin.

----------

## EOF

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Hier beschweren sich so viele über google und die zur Zeit nicht mögliche Suchfunktion wasauchimmer site:forums.gentoo.org .
> 
> Wenn das jemand ...

 

Wer hat den eigentlich die Macht dies zu tun? Welche Person/Gruppe kann dies in die Wege leiten? Wohin geht der Cheque  :Smile:  .

Ich glaube langsam, dass abstimmen nicht hilft   :Confused:  .

----------

## hitachi

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Ich habe erst letztens einen Rechner geupdated, der zuvor ein Jahr nicht in Betrieb war. Unter Beachtung der üblichen Updateanleitungen, die Gentoo veröffentlicht gabs keine Probleme. Dass man zum Updaten gezwungen ist, kann ich nicht bestätigen.

 

Ich mache das gerade mit einem alten Laptop und da bekomme ich schon Probleme.

1. Direkt nach dem --sync ging absolut nichts mehr: *Quote:*   

> arch is not set... are you missing the ' etc make.profile' symlink
> 
> is the symlink correct is your portage tree complete

  Gut die Lösung habe ich mit google in 3 bis 5 Minuten gehabt. Bei mir:

```
ls -sfn /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop/ /etc/make.profile
```

2. Einen ganz fiesen Blocker. mktemp und util-linux kommen sich mit coreutils in die Haare. Normalerweise würde ich ja die zwei unmergen aber das ist bei util-linux wohl nicht gerade die beste Idee. Also mal versuchen ein emerge -DuavN1 util-linux zu machen. Das geht aber auch nicht ohne Probleme. Da muss man schon recht viele Packete maskieren  :Wink:  *package.mask wrote:*   

> =sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3
> 
> =sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1
> 
> =sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1
> ...

 

Das läuft jetzt. Mit dem p3 wird das auch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Mal schauen was danach kommt. Fertig. Jetzt habe ich =sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1 aus der Liste genommen und siehe da ich bin beim e3fsproc Blocker. Na der ist ja recht bekannt also mal schauen wie ich da weiter komme  :Smile: 

Die Kombination aus quickpkg fetshfirst unmerge und oneshot hat hier rüber weg geholfen.

Also jetzt mal alles aus der .mask nehmen und DuavN portage ausprobieren: mktemp is blocking coreutils-7.1  mh

Gut ich weiß ja inzwischen wie ich Blockers löse. Untiefe umschifft. Jetzt kann ich problemlos ein emerge -DuavN world starten. Dann versuche ich das ganze zuerst mal mit portage und dann system und schaue, was sich da ergibt.

Hier ist es: Auf ein neues: sys-apps/man-page-3 is blocking sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a  Naja nicht der erste Block heute  :Wink:  unmerge - oneshot

system auf ein neues und es werden keine Probleme angezeigt - warten ...  das nächste wird vermutlich gcc sein.

gcc ist am kompilieren  ...   5h vorbei - zum Glück habe ich geschlafen - ... 7h ... 9h ... 13h irgendwann sollte der aber mal fertig werden  :Smile:  ... 24h ja ich kann mich langsam erinnern warum ich den PC in die Ecke gestellt hatte ... 33h die Sonne scheint und ich war so oder so draußen ... 39h wenn das fertig ist und ich ein --sync durchführe ist er bestimmt schon wieder veraltet ... 40h ich habe auch noch eine xbox die mal wieder auf den neusten Stand gebracht werden sollte, aber bei 64MB RAM und den Erfahrungen jetzt ... Tage vergehen ... habe mich mit der xbox beschäftigt, chroot ist nicht möglich (FATAL Kernel too old) ist aber eine andere Baustelle ... wieder ein Tag  - OH NEIN!!! Die Festplatte ist voll und das Kompilieren ist aus diesem Grund gescheitert  :Sad:   egal! rm -rvi /usr/portage/distfiles/* und auch /var/tmp/portage/* weg und mal xorg-server unmergen (wird ja bald so oder so neu gemacht - xscreensaver kann dann ja auch weg ... hoffentlich reichen 1,9GB für gcc

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, das ein update von einem alten System auch gut möglich ist, allerdings sollte man ein paar Stolpersteinen meiden.

Gruß

----------

## EOF

Ich habe die Woche einen alten Forenthread gesucht, den ich vor Wochen mal gelesen habe. Da ich in dem Suchstring nur Wörter mit 3 Zeichen hatte war dies unmöglich. Die Forensuche kann damit nichts anfagen und liefert mir eine Handvoll Threads, die mit meinem Problem nichts zu tun haben.

Vielleicht spiegele ich das Forum irgendwann und packe es in eine Datenbank ... Dazu hab ich noch alten Code von einer Suchmaschine, die ich mal geschrieben habe  :Smile: .

----------

## think4urs11

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Wer hat den eigentlich die Macht dies zu tun? Welche Person/Gruppe kann dies in die Wege leiten? Wohin geht der Cheque 

 

An die Jungs von Infra - selbst wir als Admins können nicht viel mehr als dort fragen wanns denn nun passiert mit dem Wechsel auf die neuen Server (das mit dem Upgrade auf phpbb v3 oder so ist davon unabhängig aber auch erst im 'jetzt sehr bald'-Zustand).

Vor allem letzteres ist ziemlich tricky und zeitaufwändig da ja alle bestehenden Beiträge optimalerweise erhalten bleiben sollen (ohne Zeichensalat usw.).

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Ich glaube langsam, dass abstimmen nicht hilft   .

 

bingo

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Vielleicht spiegele ich das Forum irgendwann und packe es in eine Datenbank ... Dazu hab ich noch alten Code von einer Suchmaschine, die ich mal geschrieben habe .

 

tsts, sowas kündigt man doch nicht öffentlich an  :Wink:  Laß dich nicht erwischen   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## EOF

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Vielleicht spiegele ich das Forum irgendwann und packe es in eine Datenbank ... Dazu hab ich noch alten Code von einer Suchmaschine, die ich mal geschrieben habe .

 

tsts, sowas kündigt man doch nicht öffentlich an  :Wink:  Laß dich nicht erwischen   :Twisted Evil: [/quote]

Richtig  :Smile: , würde ich auch nie machen. Rein hypothetisch bräuchte man nicht einmal intelligente Suchagenten, da die Threads schön sequenziell durchnummeriert sind. Dann die Html-Seiten einfach mit einem kleinen JAVA-Programm parallel herunterladen und das Ergebnis per BZIP-Stream komprimiert abspeichern.

Das bringt mich auf die Frage wie es mit den Inhalten dieses Forums aussieht. Stehen die unter einer freien Lizens so, wie die Inhalte von Wikipedia? D.h. kann ich einen Forenthread einfach auf meine Homepage kopieren?

----------

## Necoro

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Das bringt mich auf die Frage wie es mit den Inhalten dieses Forums aussieht. Stehen die unter einer freien Lizens so, wie die Inhalte von Wikipedia? D.h. kann ich einen Forenthread einfach auf meine Homepage kopieren?

 

Da ich mich nicht erinnern kann, irgendwo meine Rechte an meinen Postings abgetreten zu haben, denke ich, dass du theoretisch jeden Poster um seine Erlaubnis bitten müsstest.

----------

## hitachi

Sehe ich auch so, jedenfalls teilweise. Denn wenn auch nicht ausdrücklich, so stimmt doch wohl jeder einer Zitierung wenigstens innerhalb des Forums zu. Das geht auch über die in D gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Zitierfreiheit hinaus, da hier üblicherweise auch komplette Beiträge zitiert werden. Auf jeden Fall insofern wird der Nutzung der Forenbeiträge zugestimmt.

Die Frage, welches Recht Anwendung findet ist hier noch nicht mal gestellt. Wie das mit fair use (USA) den Regeln aus Frankreich usw. aussieht muss man auch erst mal klären.

----------

## EOF

Ich finde es schon widersprüchlich, dass die Foren-Beiträge nicht frei sein sollen. Eigentlich sollten die Beiträge unter

GNU-Lizenz für freie Dokumentation (GNU FDL) gestellt werden. Schließlich möchte man als User auch etwas zurück

geben ...

----------

## misterjack

Wenn hier GFDL eingeführt wird, bin ich weg. Abgesehen davon habe ich aber kein Problem, Beiträge die zur Lösung von Problemen dienlich sind auf Anfrage unter eine freien Lizenz zu stellen. Aber nicht pauschal alle, denn meine Meinungsäußerungen sind nicht frei, sie sind meine.

----------

## EOF

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Wenn hier GFDL eingeführt wird, bin ich weg. Abgesehen davon habe ich aber kein Problem, Beiträge die zur Lösung von Problemen dienlich sind auf Anfrage unter eine freien Lizenz zu stellen. Aber nicht pauschal alle, denn meine Meinungsäußerungen sind nicht frei, sie sind meine.

 

Einverstanden! Meinungsäusserungen sollten entsprechend geschützt sein. Ich dachte eher an Threads zur Problemlösung. D.h. man könnte alles ausser die Diskussionsforen frei geben. Dann würde es auch bei Problemlösungen sachlicher vorgehen.

----------

## hitachi

Hier muss unterscheiden werden:

Urheberechtlich geschützt werden auf jeden Fall in Deutschland nur Werke, welche eine gewisse Schöpfungshöhe erreichen. Das wird man bei vielen Beiträgen vermutlich verneinen müssen. Wird zum Beispiel geschrieben:" Das finde ich auch!" kann dies durchaus eine Meinung sein. Von einem urheberechtlich geschützten Werk ist man aber wirklich weit entfernt. Selbst normale Bedienungsanleitungen werden meistens kein Werk in diesem Sinne darstellen. Wird ein Tipp zur Problemlösung in Versform geschrieben, kann das plötzlich ganz anders sein.

Datenbanken können allerdings urheberrechtlich geschützt sein. So dürfte der Betreiber des Forums (Die Gentoo Stiftung???) ein Urheberrecht am Forum als gesamtes haben. Dieses würde, sofern keine Genehmigung vorliegt, beim kopieren des gesammten Forums verletzt werden.

----------

## musv

Ich finde die Urheberrechtsdiskussion um die Beiträge im Forum irgendwie sinnlos. Ich denke, es ist wesentlich wichtiger, dass das Board wieder so schnell wie möglich über Google auffindbar ist.

----------

## think4urs11

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich finde die Urheberrechtsdiskussion um die Beiträge im Forum irgendwie sinnlos.

 

Und auch eher schwierig zu beantworten. Ich habe bisher jedenfalls nirgendwo auf *.gentoo.org eine definitive Aussage dazu gefunden.

Ganz generell unterliegen (ianal) sämtliche Posts im Forum US-Recht, da die Server in USA gehostet werden.

Z.B. die offiziellen Dokumentationen werden unter Creative Commons - Attribution / Share Alike veröffentlicht, was aber für fgo/mailing-lists/etc. implizit oder explizit gilt, k.A.   :Confused: 

----------

## hitachi

Ich bin auch kein Anwalt aber ich denke nicht, dass man es sich so einfach machen kann. Der rein zufällige Standort des Servers, kann nichts das alleinig ausschlaggebende Argument sein.

Wenn ich genau darüber nachdenke, ist die Aussage eher komplett falsch. Schreibt ein US Amerikaner in den USA einen Gedichtband liegt die Auffassung nahe, dass sich alles nach US Recht richtet. Bei genauerem hinsehen, ist dies einfach nicht der Fall. Denn sobald ein Plagiator in Deutschland den Gedichtsband kopiert und verkauft, muss unser Dichter in Deutschland nach deutschem Recht auf unterlassen und Schadensersatz usw klagen.

Wichtig ist also der Ort der das Urheberrecht verletzenden Handlung.

Da allerdings sowohl Deutschland als auch die USA Mitglieder der WHO sind (und noch ein paar andere Länder) wird das Urheberrecht auch maßgeblich durch das TRIPS Abkommen bestimmt, wodurch eine Vereinheitlichung zustande kommt (allerdings gibt es selbst in Europa bis heute teilweise große Unterschiede).

----------

## EOF

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann sind wir wieder über Google erreichbar.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann sind wir wieder über Google erreichbar.

 

Du täuscht dich bestimmt!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-768656.html

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## disi

Kennt Jemand den hier: http://www.linux-solved.com/

Die haben alle Beitraege des Forums mit aktuellem Datum   :Shocked: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *disi wrote:*   

> Kennt Jemand den hier: http://www.linux-solved.com/
> 
> Die haben alle Beitraege des Forums mit aktuellem Datum  

 

Äh ja natürlich; die tun ja auch nichts anderes als auf fgo forzuwarden? Oder verstehe ich nur die Frage nicht?

----------

## disi

Also die muessen doch irgendwoher wissen, dass diese Themen existieren? Also durchforsten sie das Forum, oder nicht?

Letztenendes wird eben sehr fair das Gentoo Forum angezeigt mit dem Suchbegriff der benutzt wurde...   :Question: 

----------

## think4urs11

so ganz auf die Schnelle würde ich tippen die machen das in etwa so:

http://www.google.com/search?q=[solved]%20site%3Aforums.gentoo.org&hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&hs=WLu&tbo=1&num=50&tbs=rcnt:1

----------

## disi

Ich dachte das geht nicht   :Rolling Eyes:  hatten wir das nicht weiter vorne irgendwo getestet?

naja, egal dann   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Evildad

Die Google Suche geht doch wieder seit Juni.

Vgl. hier

----------

## disi

Hatte ich voellig verpennt, dann mal danke   :Wink: 

----------

